# Buchtipps für Reisen



## Carsten (6. März 2009)

hier werden ab sofort Buchtipps zu Bikebüchern rund um das Thema Reisen angezeigt. Autoren oder Leser, die eine Rezension über ein neues Buch veröffentlichen möchten, sollen sich bitte an mich als Moderator in diesem Forum wenden.

Mit diesem Thread soll über Bücher informiert werden und er stellt ausdrücklich keine Werbung für einzelne Autoren dar.

Der Thread dient zur Information, daher ist das Antworten deaktiviert.


----------



## Carsten (6. März 2009)

Gardasee GPS Roadbook 2 erschienen


Soeben ist die erste Auflage ausgeliefert worden. Vorher wollte ich es nicht offiziell verkÃ¼nden, aber nun ist es soweit:
Der zweite Band des "Gardasee GPS Roadbook" ist nun erschienen. Vielleicht dachte mancher, als der Band 1 ziemlich genau vor einem Jahr herauskam, das wird wohl eine Eintagsfliege sein. Weit gefehlt, auch zu meiner eigenen Ãberraschung, denn es laufen schon die Recherchen fÃ¼r den dritten Band.
Lassen wir doch IBC Superfriend zu Wort kommen, der freundlicherweise den Klappentext geschrieben hat:
------------------------------------------------
Nach dem groÃen Erfolg des ersten "Gardasee GPS Roadbooks" hat Andreas Albrecht fÃ¼r dieses Buch 35 neue Touren recherchiert. Highlight ist die erste Gardaseeumrundung fÃ¼r Mountainbiker, die an einem Tag machbar ist: Die ca. 185 km und mehr als 3000 HÃ¶henmeter sind an einem Tag sicher nicht jedermanns Sache â aber auch verteilt auf zwei oder drei Tage ist diese Tour ein groÃartiges Erlebnis. Die GPS-Tracks und Tourenbeschreibungen stehen steht jetzt sogar online und fÃ¼rs Handy zur VerfÃ¼gung. Jederzeit abrufbar Ã¼ber das Tourenportal Trackspace. Mit dieser umfassenden Online-UnterstÃ¼tzung setzen die "Gardasee GPS Roadbooks" MaÃstÃ¤be und geben den Standard des 21. Jahrhunderts fÃ¼r MTB-TourfÃ¼hrer vor.
------------------------------------------------
Mehr Infos gibt es hier:
http://www.gardasee-gps-roadbook.info/

AuÃerdem wird das Buch auf der Messe f.re.e in MÃ¼nchen am Sonntag, dem 1. MÃ¤rz um 13.30 Uhr vorgestellt.
Wo: Halle A6, AktionsbÃ¼hne Fahrrad

ErhÃ¤ltlich ist das Buch Ã¼ber die o.g Website, im normalen Buchhandel (ISBN: 978-3837090635) und Ã¼ber AMAZON.

Albi
__________________
www.transalp.info
www.transalp.biz
www.gardasee-gps-roadbook.info
www.lakegarda-bike-challenge.info

"Das GlÃ¼ck ist nur ein LÃ¤cheln weit entfernt."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (6. März 2009)

Slowenien - Soca-Tal
Servus liebe MTB-Gemeinde,

ich wollte Euch auf ein fantastisches Tourengebiet bzw. auf eine Neuerscheinung aufmerksam machen:

Soeben ist in unserem neugegründeten (Eigen)Verlag ein Mountainbikeführer mit 30 Touren im slowenischen Soca-Tal (Julische Alpen, eigentlich mit einem Dings über dem c...sprich "Sotscha") erschienen.

In den vergangenen 2 Jahren habe ich mit meinem Kollegen Michi Touren gesucht, befahren, notiert, fotografiert, viel geschwitzt, geschrieben, gelayoutet und nun schließlich verlegt.....alles in Eigenregie.

Begleitend zu dem Buch gibt es eine Webseite www.mtb-slowenien.de, auf dieser können u.a. die GPS-Tracks und Wegpunkte zu den 30 Touren heruntergeladen werden (kostenlos, kann man auch in Google-Earthe reinladen und betrachten), zusätzlich findet man dort allgemeine Infos und in naher Zukunft auch noch mehr Fotos (wird gerade noch ausgebaut) und das Buch kann dort bei uns bestellt werden.

Das Soca-Tal ist ein super Tourenrevier: Einzigartige, noch sehr ursprüngliche Landschaft, sehr dichtes Wegenetz (v.a. viele Straßen und Wege aus der Zeit des ersten Weltkriegs, das Tal war Schauplatz der sog. Isonzo-Schlachten), viele schöne Trails, mildes Klima und: bis jetzt so gut wie keine Mountainbiker (wir haben in den letzten Jahren max. 20 "ernsthafte" Biker auf unseren Touren getroffen, auch Wandervögel sind dort noch eine seltene Spezies..) und das Ganze nur knapp 3,5 - 4 h von z.B. München entfernt! Vergesst den Gardasee! Auf nach Slowenien!

Wer Infos brauch: Einfach fragen! Gerne auch per email.

Beste Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Carsten (6. März 2009)

Transalp Roadbook 5 - Trail Transalp Tirol








Tourbericht hier:
http://www.transalp.info/2008/trailtransalp/
Mehr zum Buch hier:
http://www.transalp.info/buch/index.php#buch5

Albi
__________________
www.transalp.info
www.transalp.biz


"Das GlÃ¼ck ist nur ein LÃ¤cheln weit entfernt."

-----------------------------------------
Rezension con Carsten Schymik:


*Transalp Roadbook 5 - Trail Transalp Tirol 1.0
*
Will man beim Alpencross dern Alpenhauptkamm von Nord nach SÃ¼d Ã¼berschreiten gibt es nicht all zu viele MÃ¶glichkeiten. Das Pfischer Joch, der von Autobahn, BundesstraÃe und Eisenbahn benutzte Brenner und dann erst wieder das Timmmelsjoch. Es tun sich nur wenige LÃ¼cken auf. Wer jedoch mit dem Mountainbike ein paar Schiebe- und Tragestrecken in Kauf nimmt, der findet hier und da noch ein paar andere Optionen. So auch Andreas Albrecht, der in seinem neuen Buch Trail Transalp Tirol 1.0 eine vÃ¶llig neue und unbekannte Route beschreitet.

Der Name ist Programm und lÃ¤sst erahnen, dass die Route dieses Alpencrosses von Nord- nach SÃ¼dtirol auch ergÃ¤nzt und fortgeschrieben werden kann. Auch in diesem Punkt unterscheidet sie sich von den anderen âAlbrecht-Routenâ. Diese Transalp verlÃ¤uft fernab der ausgetretenen Pfade, ist sehr anspruchsvoll und nichts fÃ¼r Transalp-Neulinge. Die MÃ¼hen der Aufstiege werden jeweils mit einem langen, langen Trail hinab ins Tal belohnt. Die Idee der Linie mitten durch das Herz der Alpen stammt vom Tiroler Naturburschen Markus Apperle - von allen nur Appi genannt. Nicht nur durch diese Tour sind Albi und Appi Bergkameraden geworden.

ErgÃ¤nzend kann man Kartenscans und GPS-Daten Ã¼ber die Homepage von Andreas Albrecht beziehen. Die GPS-Tracks sind kompatibel mit KOMPASS Digital Maps und der innovativen [email protected] So lassen sich die landschaftlichen Highlights entspannt genieÃen. Wenn dann noch das Wetter stimmt, werden die Transalptouren zum reinen VergnÃ¼gen.

Zur Route: Start ist im Karwendelgebirge am Zirler Berg. Schnell wird das Inntal Ã¼berquert und man erreicht das Sellrain. Ãber unbekannte Trails gelangt der experimentierfreudige Alpencrosser ins Stubaital. Danach gilt es den Alpenhauptkamm zu Ã¼berschreiten. Ist dies vollbracht geht es weiter nach Ridnaun und zur bekannten Schneebergscharte. Nach diesem Ãbergang wird das beliebte EisjÃ¶chl mit knapp 3000 Metern HÃ¶he Ã¼berwunden. SchlieÃlich erreicht man das Schnalstal. Durch das Vinschgau fÃ¼hrt die Route westwÃ¤rts in Richtung Ortler.

Das das Ziel nicht immer Gardasee heiÃen muss wird dem Leser auch klar. So endet dieser Alpencross am Stilfser Joch. Als besonders Highlight wird zum Abschluss der Tour noch der beliebte Goldseetrail befahren, einer der schÃ¶nsten Abfahrten im gesamten Alpenraum.

FÃ¼r Biker, die nach dem EisjÃ¶chl noch einen weitern harten Tag im anspruchsvollen GelÃ¤nde erleben mÃ¶chten empfiehlt sich noch die Ãberschreitung des Tarschl JÃ¶chls, wie ich dies im Jahre 2006 auf dem FRAX gemacht habe.

Das Buch enthÃ¤lt das detaillierte Roadbook zu folgender Transalp:
2008 Trail Transalp Tirol: Tourbericht

* Broschiert: 64 Seiten - 9,80 EUR
* Verlag: Books on Demand GmbH (Januar 2009)
* ISBN-13: 978-3837016949
* erhÃ¤ltlich auch im Buchhandel
* Bestellung Ã¼ber Amazon

Buch, Kartenscans und GPS-Daten versandkostenfrei auf der Webseite des Autors unter transalp.info


Webseite 
von Andreas Albrecht www.transalp.info
von Markus Apperle www.appi.at


----------



## Carsten (6. März 2009)

Transalp Roadbook 4 - Schweizroute: Bodensee - Glarner Alpen - Gardasee
Andreas Albrecht

In der Kürze liegt die Würze. Das Buch ist bewusst kurz gehalten und langweilt den Leser nicht mit ausschweifenden Erzählungen über die allerfeinsten Details. Dafür ermöglicht es mit farbigen Karten, einem detaillierten Roadbook und einer kurzen Story die beschriebene Route einzuschätzen und nachzuvollziehen.

Die Stecke des Transalp Roadbooks Nr. 4 verläßt die bekannten und viel befahrenen Wege, ohne das Ziel der meißten Alpencrosse, den Gardasee aus den Augen zu verlieren. Fernab der klassischen Stecken wird das Appenzellerland durchquert, der Säntis gestreift um im Glarner Land einen ersten hochalpinen Höhepunkt zu bewältigen. In der Gegend um Davos, Livigno werden bekannte Alpencrossrouten gestreift. Bald darauf geht es jedoch südlich von Tirano in gänzlich unbekanntes Gelände. Die Bergamasker Alpen werden durchquert und letztlich das erste Ziel der Idrosee angesteuert. Einen würdigen Abschluss findet die Tour am bekannten Tremalzopass. Danach dürfen die Biker die schier endlose Abfahrt hinab zum Gardasee genießen.

Neben der Tourbeschreibung sind im Buch allgemeine Informationen zum Thema Alpencross, eine Liste mit Internetlinks sowie einige Basisinformationen zum Thema GPS und zu Karten (digital und in Papierform) zu finden.

Andreas Albrecht

Andreas Albrecht hat seine gesicherte bürgerliche Existenz aufgegeben, um seinen Traum zu leben. Unmerklich ist aus seinem Hobby Radfahren -speziell Mountainbiken- mehr geworden. Was bereits im Jahre 1994 mit dem Fahren eigener Alpencrosse begann setze ich fort im Aufbau einer Webseite. Das ganze Unternehmen endete schließlich in der Selbständigkeit als Tourguide und Buchautor. Seitdem sind zahlreiche Biker den Spuren von Andreas gefolgt und bewältigen Jahr für Jahr die inzwischen bekannte und beliebte Albrecht Route. Sein Motto: Suche nicht den Weg, der Weg findet Dich.

Fazit: Wieder einmal gelingt es dem Autor die wichtigsten Informationen kompakt und knapp in einem Roadbook zu präsentieren. Der Leser erhält alle relevanten Informationen um mit Hilfe des Buches und einer Wanderkarte die Tour nachfahren zu können. Dazu tragen neben Übernachtungstipps, Höhendiagrammen und Karten auch detaillierte Informationen zu Wegen und Abzweigen bei. Zusätzlich besteht die Möglichkeit GPS Daten und Kartenscanns zur Tour zu beziehen.

    * Titel:Transalp Roadbook 4 - Schweizroute: Bodensee - Glarner Alpen - Gardasee
    * Autor: Andreas Albrecht
    * Verlag: Books on Demand; Auflage: 2
    * Erscheinungsdatum: 24. November 2008
    * ISBN: 978-3837072372
    * Größe: 22 x 15,5 x 0,4 cm
    * Bestellung: Buch, Kartenscans und GPS-Daten versandkostenfrei auf der Webseite des Autors unter transalp.info

Webseite von Andreas Albrecht: transalp.info


----------



## Carsten (6. März 2009)

Achim Zahn

Mountainbike Trecks Gardasee und Trentino

Das Bikerevier am Nordende des Gardasees dÃ¼rfte wohl jedem Mountainbiker bekannt sein. Achim Zahn beschreibt in seinem neuen Buch neben altbekannten und beliebten Touren viele neue und weniger bekannte Biketrails im gesamten Trentino. Die ganze Region hat aufgrund der Ereignisse im Ersten Weltkrieg eine gemeinsame Geschichte. So sind vor und wÃ¤hrend er Kriegshandlungen im letzten Jahrhundert Ã¼berall Festungen, MilitÃ¤rstraÃen sowie unzÃ¤hlige schmale Pfade und Steige errichtet worden. Und genau dies ist der Grund, dass heute die ganze Region zu einem der besten Bikereviere auf der ganzen Welt zÃ¤hlt.

Das mit vielen schÃ¶nen Fotos ausstaffierte Buch beschreibt detailliert und bestens nachvollziehbar 33 Tagestouren. ErgÃ¤nzend hierzu wird ein âGiro lel Lago di Gardaâ und eine 13 Etappen lange Rundtour durch das ganze Trentino vorgestellt.

ZunÃ¤chst werden Touren am Idrosee und am nÃ¶rdlichen Gardasee beschrieben. Nach der obligatorischen Tremalzorunde wird schnell weniger bekanntes Terrain weiter sÃ¼dlich befahren. Danach verlagern sich die beschriebenen Routen ins nÃ¶rdliche Etschtal, die Gegend um Rovereto und um Trento. SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich werden die im Krieg hart umkÃ¤mpften Frontabschnitte des Pasubio, der Sette Communi sowie des Ortigara besucht.

Etwas weniger bekannt dÃ¼rfte vielen Bikern die Bergkette sÃ¼dlich des Pasubios sein. Auch hier beschreibt Achim Zahn eine Tour Ã¼ber die Rifugio Fraccaroli am Cima Cargena. Abgerundet werden die Bikerouten im Trentino durch zahlreiche Tagestouren im Val Sugana bis hin zum Cinque Croci.

Als besonders Highlight kann man die groÃe Rundtour durch das gesamte Trentino bezeichnen. Achim Zahn kombiniert hier bekannte Alpencross-ÃbergÃ¤nge mit unbekannten und teilweise extremen PÃ¤ssen zu einer einzigartigen Rundtour. Wer diese gelungene Alternative zu einem Alpencross als Ganzes nachfahren will sollte viel Zeit und Kondition mitbringen. Die EtappenlÃ¤ngen sind zum teil extrem lang und fÃ¼r normale Biker kaum zu bewÃ¤ltigen. Es ist aufgrund der Routenwahl jedoch problemlos mÃ¶glich, die Tagesetappen zu kÃ¼rzen. Zudem lassen sich einige der schweren und hochalpinen Abschnitte relativ einfach umfahren.

Ritt am Monte Baldo

Alle Touren sind vorbildlich mit HÃ¶hendiagramm, Ãbersichtskarte und einer guten Wegbeschreibung dokumentiert. ZusÃ¤tzlich hat der Leser die MÃ¶glichkeit im Internet bei planet-outdoor zu jeder Tour einen GPS Track herunter zu laden. Dazu ist ein Kennwort erforderlich, welches der KÃ¤ufer des Buches erhÃ¤lt.

In einem extra Kapitel erfÃ¤hrt der Leser einige wichtige Grundlagen zu Sattelitennavigation und GPS sowie Hinweise zur Verwendung von Landkarten in Verbindung mit einem GPS EmpfÃ¤nger.

Wer die BÃ¼cher von Achim Zahn kennt, weiÃ seine gekonnte Art eigene Erlebnisse mit guten Tourenbeschreibungen und historischen Hintergrundinformationen zu ergÃ¤nzen, zu schÃ¤tzen. Auch in seinem neusten Buch ist dies dem Autor wieder mit Bravur gelungen. Selbst Kennern des Trentino erschlieÃen sich einige neue Biketracks. Biker, die die Region das erste mal besuchen, finden einen gelungenen Einstieg, um einen unvergesslichen Urlaub in den geschichtstrÃ¤chtigen Bergen des Trentino erleben zu kÃ¶nnen.

Fazit: sehr hochwertig und lohnend

Produktinformation:

    * Autor: Achim Zahn
    * Titel: Mountainbike Trecks Gardasee und Trentino
    * 288 Seiten
    * Verlag Bruckmann Verlag GmbH http://verlagshaus.de/
    * Auflage: 1 (23. April 2008)
    * ISBN: 978-3765445842


GPS-Download: planet-outdoor: http://www.planet-outdoor.de/

Webseite von Achim Zahn: Seracjoe http://www.seracjoe.de/


----------



## Carsten (6. März 2009)

Thomas Froitzheim
GPS fÃ¼r Biker
Das aktuelle Handbuch fÃ¼r Mountainbike, Rennrad und Tourenrad

Brandneu erschienen und schon jetzt die Referenz, wenn es um GPS Navigation auf dem Mountainbike, dem Rennrad oder dem Tourenrad geht. Thomas Froitzheim beschreibt in seinem Buch ausfÃ¼hrlich und leicht verstÃ¤ndlich die aktuelle Technik der Satellitennavigation. Er zeigt Vor-und Nachteile der aktuellen GerÃ¤te auf und gibt einen Einblick in die vielfÃ¤ltigen MÃ¶glichkeiten von Planungssoftware, digitalen Karten und dem Internet.

Das Buch ist sehr aufwendig mit sehr vielen Abbildungen und Fotos gestaltet und bietet sowohl fÃ¼r den GPS Laien oder AnfÃ¤nger als auch fÃ¼r versierte User und Navigationsprofies jede Menge wertvolle Informationen und Tipps.

Angesprochen werden mit dem Buch alle Radfahrer, aber auch andere Ausdauersportler und Outdoor-Begeisterte finden hier das notwendige Basiswissen, um sich mit der Technik vertraut zu machen und diese sinnvoll zu nutzen.

Biken in den Bergen

Heutzutage lassen sich in rund 20 Minuten alle wichtigen Daten fÃ¼r eine Tagestour am Computer planen und dann auf das handliche kleine LenkergerÃ¤t laden. Dabei hat man bereits im Vorfeld Informationen Ã¼ber den exakten Streckenverlauf, detaillierte HÃ¶henangaben, Panoramablicke via Google Earth und eine Vorstellung vom Anspruchsniveau. Aber welches GerÃ¤t ist das richtige fÃ¼r meine BedÃ¼rfnisse?

Thomas Froitzheim gibt im FÃ¼hrer âGPS fÃ¼r Bikerâ den Ãberblick Ã¼ber die am Markt befindlichen GerÃ¤te. Welche aktuellen GerÃ¤te eignen sich besonders fÃ¼r Tourenradler? Was braucht ein Mountainbiker?Und welches GPS ist das richtige fÃ¼r einen Rennradler, der einen exakten Trainingsplan mit Leistungssteigerungen fahren mÃ¶chte? Welche digitalen Karten bieten die meisten MÃ¶glichkeiten? Was fÃ¼r Software wird angeboten? Und auf welchen Internetportalen finde ich die besten Touren?

Auf 192 Seiten liefert Thomas Froitzheims FÃ¼hrer âGPS fÃ¼r Bikerâ kompetente Entscheidungshilfen, erlÃ¤utert die Grundlagen und gibt praxisbezogene Anleitungen sowie Tipps und Tricks, um auch ohne Vorkenntnisse und technisches VerstÃ¤ndnis selbst Radtouren planen, durchfÃ¼hren und auswerten zu kÃ¶nnen.

Eine lange Liste von Internet-Links sowie die Vorstellung der wichtigsten Software-LÃ¶sungen rund um das Thema GPS runden das Informationsangebot ab. Zahlreiche Praxistipps und LÃ¶sungsvorschlÃ¤ge fÃ¼r Probleme zeugen vom hohen Erfahrungsschatz des Autors.

Thomas FroitzheimDer Autor:
Thomas Froitzheim, geboren in DÃ¼sseldorf, studierte Geografie und Geschichte. Heute berÃ¤t und trainiert er Anbieter und Anwender zum Thema Outdoor-Navigation in Deutschland und dem europÃ¤ischen Ausland. Ehrenamtlich arbeitet er seit 1982 fÃ¼r den ADFC. Seine ersten Erfahrungen mit GPS-Systemen sammelte er 1999. Er verÃ¶ffentlicht regelmÃ¤Ãig BeitrÃ¤ge in Fachmagazinen, im TV, auf Messen, Kongressen und Tagungen.

Fazit:
Umfassendes Werk mir allen notwendigen Information. Alles schÃ¶n aufbereitet, gut erklÃ¤rt und aufwendig illustriert.


Infos:

GPS fÃ¼r Biker
Das aktuelle Handbuch fÃ¼r Mountainbike, Rennrad und Tourenrad
192 Seiten, ca. 160 Abbildungen

Format 16,5 x 23,5 cm
ISBN 978-3-7654-5016-7
Preis 19,95 â¬
Bruckmann Verlag GmbH

Links:
Autor Thomas Froitzheim: http://naviso.de/

Verlag Bruckmann Verlag GmbH:http://verlagshaus.de/


----------



## Carsten (6. März 2009)

Unterwegs zwischen Karwendel, Wetterstein und Estergebirge


Mountainbike Touren Wetterstein, Karwendel, Estergebirge
von GÃ¼nter Durner und Susi Plott

Die Gegend rund um Garmisch Patenkirchen mit den beeindruckenden Bergformationen des Wettersteins, des Zugspitzmassives und des Karwendels gehÃ¶rt seit vielen Jahren zu einem der beliebtesten Bikereviere. Ein dichtes Netz von gut ausgebauten ForststraÃen und Wanderwegen laden ein, diese Bergregionen mit dem Bike zu erkunden. Zudem gestaltet sich die Anreise aus Deutschland wesentlich einfacher und kostengÃ¼nstiger, als zu den Bikerevieren weiter im SÃ¼den.

GÃ¼nter Durner und Susi Plott haben nun einen rundum gelungenen Bikeguide heraus gegeben. Das Buch ist grafisch erstklassig umgesetzt, detailreiche Kartenausschitte, penibel recherchierte Roadbooks und HÃ¶hendiagramme erlauben eine prÃ¤ziese Tourplanung und erleichtern die Orientierung auf der Tour. SchlÃ¤gt man das Buch auf fallen einem sofort die erstklassigen Fotografien auf. Kein Wunder, denn der Autor GÃ¼nter Durner ist in erster Linie Fotograf. So werden zu jeder Tour schÃ¶ne und markante Bilder gezeigt.






Autor GÃ¼nter Durner unterwegs mit dem Bike

Vielen Bikern werden Touren hoch zum Schachenhaus, die groÃe Karwendelrunde oder die Fahrt in das beeindruckende Tal zur ReintalangerhÃ¼tte bekannt sein. Doch in der Region sind noch weit mehr Touren zu finden. GrÃ¼ne TÃ¤ler, wilde FlÃ¼sse und BÃ¤che umrahmt von senkrechten KalksteinwÃ¤nden, das ist die Kulisse in der die Biketouren satt finden. Knackige Anstiege in schÃ¶ner Landschaft, da schlagen Bikerherzen hÃ¶her.

Die Reviere Wetterstein, Karwendel West sowie das Estergebirge werden fast vollstÃ¤ndig erfasst. Im Tourguide finden sich einfache und kurze Touren, die sowohl fÃ¼r Einsteiger als auch fÃ¼r Familien geeignet sind. Daneben findet aber auch der abitionierte Biker Touren, bei denen man den ganzen Tag unterwegs ist und wo etliche HÃ¶henmeter und Kilometer zu absolvieren sind.

Leider kommen Freunde von anspruchsvollen Singletrails etwas zu kurz. Verlaufen doch die meisten der vorgestellten Touren vornehmlich auf Forst- und Wirtschaftswegen und lassen das fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle GelÃ¤nde auÃen vor. Der Bikeguide richtet sich daher eher an Genussbiker und Einsteiger als an Freerider und Fahrtechnik-Enthusiasten. Da eine VerÃ¶ffentlichung derartiger Touren jedoch generell als bedenklich einzustufen ist, stellt dies kein Manko fÃ¼r den Tourguide dar.

Alle Touren sind mit einer Beschreibung, einer Karte, einem Roadbook und HÃ¶hendiagramm ausfÃ¼hrlich und bestens nachvollziehbar beschrieben. Alle Touren sind nochmals als Roadbook mit Karte als separate Handkarte abgedruckt. Dies erleichtert die Mitnahme auf der Tour. Zudem wird mit dem Buch eine DVD mit GPS Tracks mitgeliefert. Dadurch ist dem grenzenlosen TourvergnÃ¼gen TÃ¼r und Tor geÃ¶ffnet und Verfahrer im GelÃ¤nde sind nahezu ausgeschlossen.

Fazit:

Erstklassig aufbereiteter Tourguide mit allen notwendigen Informationen
SchÃ¶ne und ansprechende Fotos
VollstÃ¤ndige Beschreibung des gesamten Tourenreviers
Voll tourentauglich dank Handkarten und GPS Daten

Infos:

Mountainbike Touren Wetterstein, Karwendel West, Estergebirge
von GÃ¼nter Durner und Susi Plott

Ringeinband
Verlag: Am-Berg-Verlag; Auflage: 1 (20. Juni 2008)
ISBN: 978-3981015256

http://www.guenter-durner.de/
*
Aktualisierung Nov. 2010:*


Die 1. Auflage ist seit einem Jahr ausverkauft. 
Bei der etwas Ã¼berarbeiteten 2. Auflage haben wir neue Karten verwendet. Wir haben fÃ¼r unsere MTB TourenfÃ¼hrer von einem Kartografen eine exakte Karte angefertigt lassen. Diese Karte ist nun in allen 3 BÃ¤nden enthalten.

Inzwischen gibt es zwei neue BÃ¤nde. Die sehr gut ankommen.
Band 2: âMountainbike Touren Ammergauer Alpen, AuÃerfern, Mieminger Ketteâ.
Band 3: Mountainbike Touren Walchensee, Isarwinkel, Karwendel Ost, Achensee
Band 4 wird im FrÃ¼hjahr 2011 erscheinen.


----------



## Carsten (8. März 2009)

Blu Bike Free Biking a Finale Ligure






Finale Ligureâ¦das Mountainbike-Paradies am Mittelmeer

*Blu Bike*

Man nehme eine Bergkette mit Gipfeln zwischen 1000 und 1400 Metern HÃ¶he und packe davor hunderte von HÃ¼geln mit geringerer HÃ¶he. Die Topografie platziert man direkt am Mittelmeer, wo man ganzjÃ¤hrig mit angenehmen Temperatur und schÃ¶nem Wetter rechnen kann. Garniert man das ganze mit einigen Felsen, Wegen aus Ã¼ber 2500 Jahren Kulturgeschichte und lÃ¤sst man einige Jahre die Elemente Feuer und Wasser auf die Landschaft einwirken, erhÃ¤lt man die Idealvorstellung eines Bikereviers.

Varigotti Downhill
Wenn es dann in diesem Revier zum einen eine Hand voll Locals gibt, die den ganzen Tag lang neue Wege in den Wald bauen und zum Andern dabei auch noch die volle UnterstÃ¼tzung der Ã¶rtlichen BehÃ¶rden und des Tourismusverbandes genieÃen kÃ¶nnen, dann kann man sich leicht ausmahlen, was fÃ¼r unvorstellbare Tour- und FreeridemÃ¶glichkeiten entstehen.

Seit Mai 2006 gibt es nun den Bikeguide âBlu Bikeâ, der fast alle Trails und Moutainbiketouren der Region beschreibt. In englischer und italienischer Sprache wird der Biker mit Hilfe von Karten, HÃ¶hendiagrammen und detaillierten Routenbeschreibungen in die Lage versetzt das Traumrevier zu erkunden.

Der Autor Andrea Gallo lebt seid den 80er Jahren in Finale Ligure. Er war maÃgeglich daran beteiligt die Felsen der Gegend als Sportklettergebiet zu erschlieÃen. Er machte nicht nur jede Menge Erstbesteigungen er setzte auch die Haken fÃ¼r viele Touren und brachte nicht zuletzt einen KletterfÃ¼hrer fÃ¼r die Gegend heraus. Die Aktuelle Ausgabe Y2K ist der maÃgebliche Grundstein fÃ¼r jeden Kletterer, der die Region besucht. Ãber das Klettern und die Liebe zur Natur kam Andrea Gallo zum Mountainbiken. Seine Ortskenntnis und die Kontakte zur heimischen Bikeszene veranlaÃten ihn dazu einen Bikeguide fÃ¼r die Region zu verÃ¶ffentlichen.

Varigotti Downhill
Der Bikeguide ist in 3 Teile untergliedert. ZunÃ¤chst werden Cross Country Touren beschrieben. Zu jeder vorgestellten Tour werden einige Varianten aufgezeigt, die es mÃ¶glich machen die Touren individuell anzupassen. SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich werden jeweils TourlÃ¤nge, HÃ¶henmeter sowie der Anteil von StraÃe, Schotterweg und Singletrail angegeben. Zudem wird auf SehenswÃ¼rdigkeiten hingewiesen und die Schwierigkeit der Tour in 3 Kategorien eingeteilt.

Im zweiten Teil des Guides werden die Freerideabfahrten der Region vorgestellt. Auf einer Ãbersichtskarte werden alle Routen gezeigt. In den Beschreibungen der Abfahrten wird der genaue Ausgangspunkt sowie der Verlauf der Abfahrt erklÃ¤rt. ZusÃ¤tzliche Informationen Ã¼ber Wegbeschaffenheit und Aufbau der Strecke liefert die Beschreibung ebenfalls.

Im dritten und letzten Teil des Guides werden Rennradtouren auf denn unzÃ¤hligen kleinen und einsamen BergstraÃen der Region vorgestellt. Auch hier werden alle Routen auf einer gemeinsamen Karte dargestellt und spÃ¤ter detailliert beschrieben.

Blu Bike big
Alle vorgestellten Touren sind mit einer Angabe versehen, zu welcher Jahreszeit man diese Stecke am schÃ¶nsten genieÃen kann. So sind im heiÃen Sommer die Trails in den hÃ¶her gelegenen und kÃ¼hlen BergwÃ¤ldern angenehmer. Wenn dort oben im Winter Schnee liegt, bleiben immer noch die ganzjÃ¤hrig befahrbaren Traikls direkt an der KÃ¼ste. Im ganzen Bikeguide sind schÃ¶ne Bildern der Region und actiongeladenen Aufnahmen von den Touren und Freerideabfahrten zu finden.

Roland Schymik (Abenteuer Alpencross / Trailhunter Gardasee) hat sich mit Andrea Gallo getroffen und die Routen der Region zu einem Film verarbeitet, der unter dem voraussichtlichen Titel âTrailhunter Finale â Mountainbiken in Ligurenâ im Herbst 2006 erscheinen wird.

ErhÃ¤ltlich sind Bikeguide und DVD Ã¼ber die AtelierBusche.MEDIA unter www.AtelierBuscheMEDIA.com


----------



## Carsten (15. März 2009)

Mit dem Mountainbike in den Dolomiten von Agordo


Sommer 2004, kurz vor der Forcella Ambriziola bricht mir auf dem Alpencross der Rahmen meines Bikes. Die Abfahrt nach Allege und somit in die Dolomiten von Agordo kann ich nicht mehr genieÃen. GlÃ¼cklicherweise gibt es in dem kleinen Ort unterhalb der Civetta einen kleinen Bikeverleih, welcher mir ermÃ¶glicht die Tour bis zum Gardasee fortzusetzen. Just in diesem Jahr verÃ¶ffentlichen die zwei einheimischen Biker Michele Filaferro und Claudio Da Roit einen Bikeguide Ã¼ber die Dolomiten von Agordo. Bei der ganzen Aufregung ist mir dies irgendwie entgangen. Erst jetzt, Ã¼ber 4 Jahre spÃ¤ter blÃ¤ttere ich zufÃ¤llig in einer Bikezeitschrift aus dem Jahre 2004 und finde einen Artikel Ã¼ber das Buch. Wenige Tage spÃ¤ter liegt es auf meinem Schreibtisch.




Agordo: ein beschauliches StÃ¤dtchen in den venezianischen Dolomiten. BerÃ¼hmte Massive wie die Civetta, die Pale di San Martino, die Marmolada oder der Monte Pelmo begrenzen das Gebiet - ein Tourenrevier der Sonderklasse! Weiche, vulkanische Formen kontrastieren mit den schroffen Gipfeln der âklassischenâ Dolomiten zu einer traumhaften Landschaft.

Ich blÃ¤ttere durch den FÃ¼hrer. Einige bekannte Abschnitte wie die Gegend um Allege, rund um Andraz oder an der Marmolata werden vorgestellt. Der Schwerpunkt des Buches liegt aber klar auf den weitgehend unbekannten Trails rund um Agordo. Biker werden hier mit einem Wegenetz verwÃ¶hnt, das schier unendliche MÃ¶glichkeiten bietet:
Auf uralten Handelswegen geht es durch aufgegebene Minenanlagen, Schwindel erregende MilitÃ¤rstraÃen erschlieÃen die Schlachtfelder des Ersten Weltkrieges, KÃ¶hlerpfade fÃ¼hren durch tiefe WÃ¤lder zu abgelegenen Almen, vorbei an Schluchten, vertrÃ¤umten DÃ¶rfern, SteinwÃ¼sten.

Die Gegend ist landschaftlich abwechslungsreich und geschichtstrÃ¤chtig. Dies wird schon anhand der vielen Fotos im Buch klar. Liest man die zahlreich vorhandenen Hintergrundinformationen erfÃ¤hrt man sehr viel Ã¼ber die Vergangenheit der Region und die Geschichte der vielen StraÃen und Wege.

In diesem FÃ¼hrer prÃ¤sentieren die beiden Locals Michele Filaferro und Claudio Da Roit die besten Touren vor ihrer HaustÃ¼r:
30 Ziele von âleichtâ bis âextremâ warten auf ambitionierte Biker.

Jede Tour ist mit Karte, HÃ¶henprofil und Roadbook detailliert beschrieben, ergÃ¤nzt mit ausfÃ¼hrlichen Hintergrundinfos und gewÃ¼rzt mit Fotos, die Lust aufs Nachfahren machen. Ein heiÃer Tipp fÃ¼r den Sommer! Zumal die Gegend bei den deutschen Bikern eher unbekannt sein dÃ¼rfte, gibt es hier noch allerhand neue Trails zu erkunden. Aber auch bei der Planung der nÃ¤chsten AlpenÃ¼berquerung kann der Bikeguide sehr hilfreich sein, lassen sich etliche der vorgestellten Touren geschickt in eine mehrtÃ¤gige Biketour mit einbeziehen.

Autoren: Michele Filaferro und Claudio Da Roit
Titel: Mountainbike in den Dolomiten von Agordo
Verlag: Edizioni Rocciaviva
ISBN: 88â900989â5â3
Preis: 25,00 â¬
Details:212 Seiten, 130 farbige Abbildungen

Link: mountainbike-dolomiten


----------



## Carsten (14. April 2009)

Bike Guide Comer See




Bike Guide Comer See
30 MTB-Touren
von Annette und Rainer Kälberer

Zweifelsohne gehört der Comer See neben dem Gardasee zu einem der schönsten Bikerevieren überhaupt. Hier locken mediteranes Flair, endlose Singletrails und bereits im Frühjahr oder noch im Spätherbst angenehme Temperaturen zum Biken. Dennoch fristet der Comer See neben seinem großen Bruder, dem Gardasee eher ein Schattendasein. Die Region ist relativ unbekannt und einen Bikeguide suchte man bisher vergebens.

Annette und Rainer Kälberer schließen diese Lücke nun und stellen den neuen Bikeguide Come See vor.

Das Buch ist im praktischen Format gehalten, beschränkt sich auf die relevanten Informationen, die zum Nachfahren erforderlich sind. Dennoch wird nicht gespart mit schönen Fotos, detaillierten Roadbooks, einer kurzen Tourbeschreibung. Besonders hervorzuheben sind die farblich gut gestalteten Karten und Höhendiagramme. Hier ist anhand der Farbe genau die Art des Weges dargestellt, so dass man schon bei der Tourenplanung auf den ersten Blick den Trailanteil erkennen kann.

Biker mit unterschiedlichsten fahrtechnischen und konditionellen Ansprüchen werden angesprochen. So bleiben in diesem Bikeguide auch Freunde von technisch anspruchsvollen Trails nicht außen vor. Das zeigen eindrucksvoll auch die vielen Fotos mit Bikern, die sich auf schweren Trails bewegen. Aber auch weniger ambitionierte Biker und Einsteiger finden in dem Bike Guide die passende Tour.

Auch wenn sich die Touren anhand der Roadbooks, der gezeichneten Karten in der Wanderkarte leicht nachvollziehen lassen, bietet der Bike Guide Comer See einen besonderen Service: alle Touren können als GPS Track herunter geladen werden.

Titel:Bike Guide Comer See
Autoren:Annette und Rainer Kälberer
Verlag: Bergverlag Rother
ISBN: 3763350209
Preis: EUR 17,90
Inhalt: 30 Touren mit Roadbook, Karte und Höhendiagramm
Extras: GPS Daten Download auf der Webseite des Rother Verlags, Suche nach Comer See, Kennwort findet man im Buch. http://www.rother.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (14. April 2009)

Reif fÃ¼r die Insel? Dann ab nach La Palma




Mountaibike Guide La Palma

Ralf Schanze und Siegmund SchÃ¼le

MTB-Guide La Palma:
Bikegenuss, Inselinfos und GPS-Daten aus einer Hand

WÃ¤hrend fÃ¼r Biker in Mitteleuropa mindestes fÃ¼nf Monate lange Hosen und dicke Jacken Pflicht sind, herrscht auf den kanarischen Inseln eigentlich das ganze Jahr FrÃ¼hling. Dazu locken eine beeindruckende exotische Landschaft und unzÃ¤hlige traumhafte und unberÃ¼hrte Singeltrails entdeckt zu werden.

FÃ¼r Mountainbiker ist La Palma ein Traumrevier. Tagelang lassen sich hier in den wildromantischen Bergen Kurven rÃ¤ubern, Anstiege erkÃ¤mpfen und Abfahrten genieÃen. Dieser BikefÃ¼hrer, an dem der einheimische MTB-Veranstalter Siegmund SchÃ¼ler von BikeânâFun aus Los Llanos mitgearbeitet hat, mÃ¶chte nicht nur ein treuer Begleiter auf den 15 ausgewÃ¤hlten Touren und fÃ¼nf Singletrails sein, sondern auch Wissen Ã¼ber Land und Leute vermitteln. Deshalb findet sich in jeder Tourenbeschreibung - Ã¼bersichtlich extra farblich markiert - noch viel Interessantes Ã¼ber die Insel, sei es Ã¼ber den Bananenanbau oder Ã¼ber die ungewÃ¶hnlichen Eigenschaften der kanarischen Kiefer. So werden die Routenbeschreibungen nicht zu reinen Fahranweisungen, sondern zu einer unterhaltsamen UrlaubslektÃ¼re und man erhÃ¤lt einen Bikeguide und UrlaubsfÃ¼hrer in einem Buch.

Zu jeder Tour- und Singletrailbeschreibung bietet der neue MTB-Guide La Palma zudem eine Ãbersichtskarte mit allen Tourinfos wie Schwierigkeitsgrad, HÃ¶hendaten und TourlÃ¤nge, eine Detailkarte, ein HÃ¶henprofil mit allen wichtigen Tourpunkten sowie zahlreichen Tipps und Infos rund um die Tour, wie Anreise, Verpflegung oder Sicherheitshinweise.

ErgÃ¤nzt wird dies durch ein ausfÃ¼hrliches Kapitel mit allen Reiseinformationen Ã¼ber die Insel sowie mit zahlreichen Hinweisen rund um das Thema GPS. Denn als erster MTB-Guide Ã¼ber La Palma bietet dieses Buch zudem passend zu allen Touren und Trails auch noch kostenlos die passenden GPS-Daten an. So macht das Nachfahren noch mehr SpaÃ! NÃ¤here Infos sowie eine versandkostenfreie Bestellung gibt es unter MTB La Palma.

Der Mountainbike Guide Las Palma lÃ¤Ãt keine WÃ¼nsche offen. Die abgebildeten Fotos sind erstklassig und professionell. Die Touren sind bestens recherchiert uind dokumentiert. Zudem sind alle Informationen fÃ¼r einen unbeschwerten Urlaub enthalten und auch Kultur, Land und Leute kommen in dem Bikeguide nicht zu kurz.

Autor: Ralf Schanze und Siegmund SchÃ¼ler
Titel:Mountaibike Guide La Palma
ISBN: 3-937787-14-3
Preis: 16,90 Euro
Details: 224 vierfarbige Seiten, Karten, HÃ¶hendiagramme
Extras: GPS TrackÂ´s

Links:

MTB La Palma http://www.mtb-lapalma.com/

bikenfun http://www.bikenfun.de/


----------



## Carsten (2. Mai 2009)

Die schÃ¶nsten Mountainbike-Touren fÃ¼r GenieÃer in Oberbayern

von Wolfgang Taschner und Udo Kewitsch






ErzÃ¤hlt man seinen lieben Mitmenschen davon, dass man als Hobby Mountainbike fÃ¤hrt, kommt oft gleich die Frage: âIst das nicht gefÃ¤hrlich?â oder âFÃ¤hrst Du auch Rennen?â. Die meisten Biker wÃ¼rden diese zwei Fragen aber sofort mit âneinâ beantwortenâ. So suchen doch die meisten von uns in erster Linie Erholung und Ausgleich vom Alltag. Und dies am liebsten in weitgehend unberÃ¼hrter Natur und vor allem fernab von viel befahrenen StraÃen. Dass Mountainbiken nicht immer mit Leistungsdruck, Rennfieber und Risiko zu tun haben muss zeigt uns Udo Kewitsch eindrucksvoll in seinem neuen Buchâ Die schÃ¶nsten Mountainbike-Touren fÃ¼r GenieÃer in Oberbayernâ.

Die dort vorgestellten Touren sind zumeist mit der Partnerin und sogar mit Kindern, sei es auf dem eigenen Bike oder wenn sie noch keiner sind sogar im FahrradanhÃ¤nger zu bewÃ¤ltigen. Bei allen Touren steht der Erholungsfaktor, die gemÃ¼tliche Einkehr oder ein ein Besuch am idyllischen Badesee im Vordergrund.

Um dem Biker die Tourenplanung zu erleichtern, sind alle Touren mit Landkarten, einem HÃ¶hendiagramm und einer ausfÃ¼hrlichen Beschreibung der Route versehen. Wer es noch einfacher haben will, kann sich selbstverstÃ¤ndlich auch einen GPS Track zu seiner GenuÃtour herunterladen. Somit entfÃ¤llt unterwegs der lÃ¤stige Blick in die Karte und man kann sich voll uns ganz auf die schÃ¶ne Landschaft Oberbayerns konzentrieren.

Es werden Touren im Berchdesgaden, rund um den Schliersee und dem Karwendel beschrieben. Aber auch die Gegend im Tannheimer Tal und rund um Garmisch Partenkirchen bietet allerhand MÃ¶glichkeiten, eine genuÃvolle Mountainbiketour zu absolvieren.

Die beiden Autoren Wolfgang Taschner und Udo Kewitsch sind beide als freie Journalisten und seit Jahren in den Bereichen outdoor, naturnahes und sportliches Reisen tÃ¤tig. Sie sind sowohl in den Alpen als auch weltweit unterwegs und haben vielfach von Ihren Reisen berichtet.


Fazit: Wie der Klappentext schon sagt: "Mountainbiken leicht und locker" ohne Trainingsdruck und Risiko. Ideal fÃ¼r Einsteiger, oder Leute die auch mal die Kinder oder die Freunde mnit auf Tour nehmen wollen.

Autoren: Wolfgang Taschner undUdo Kewitsch
Titel: Die schÃ¶nsten Mountainbike-Touren fÃ¼r GenieÃer in Oberbayern
Verlag: J.Berg
ISBN: 9783765842498
Preis: 14,95 EUR - Buch inkl. GPS-Daten
Details: 98 Seiten, Karten, HÃ¶hendiagramme,
Extras: GPS TrackÂ´s in Zusammenarbeit mit planet outdoor

Links:

J.Berg http://j-berg-verlag.de/

Udo Kewitsch http://www.udokah.de/


----------



## Carsten (18. Mai 2009)

Faszination AlpenX

Von Udo Kewitsch




Schon beim Betrachten des Titelbildes wird klar, beim Alpencross, der Transalp oder ganz kurz AlpenX ist SpaÃ angesagt. Sei es nun bei der Abfahrt, oder beim Baden im Holzzuber vor imposanter Bergkulisse.

Ich blÃ¤ttere rein, gleich beim Vorwort, oder besser gesagt bei den 3 VorwÃ¶rtern von Fahrtechnikguru Stefan Herrman, Udo Kewitsch und dem Kletterer Stefan Glowacz kommt man ins schmunzeln. Und ich finde mich wieder, genau so hÃ¤tte ichÂ´s auch sagen kÃ¶nnen.

Dann gehtÂ´s anÂ´s Lesen der 3 Tourenbeschreibungen. Den Jungs gehtÂ´s genau so wie mir, damals, am Pfitscherjoch. Spontan fÃ¼hle ich mich zurÃ¼ck versetzt ins Jahr 1997, mein erster Alpencross, meine erste Regenetappe, mein erstes, damals noch als sehr sinnfrei betrachtetet SchiebestÃ¼ck. Und das gleiche Aha-Erlebnis oben am Pass: da gibtÂ´s auch ne StraÃe hoch. Und dann all die Dinge, die einen Alpencross so einzigartig, faszinierend und spannend machen. Die Kleinigkeiten am Wegesrand, das Essen, der innere Schweinehund und die tiefsinnigen GesprÃ¤che Ã¼berâ¦lassen wir das.

Udo Kewitsch stellt detailliert 3 AlpenÃ¼berquerungen vor:

1. Tegernsee-Riva
2.Oberstdorf - Riva
3. Schwaz -Riva

Anhand einer Ãbersichtskarte und einem HÃ¶hendiagrmm lassen sich die Routen leicht nachvollziehen. Dennoch verzichtet der Autor bewusst auf ein detailliertes Roadbook oder eine genaue Streckenbeschreibungen und konzentriert sich dafÃ¼r lieber auf die eigenen Erlebnisse auf der Tour. Und dies gelingt Ihm mit Bravur. Die Tourberichte sind erstklassig und witzig geschrieben. Das Lesen macht SpaÃ, richtig SpaÃ. Schaft man es als Leser das Buch endlich mal zur Seite zu legen, will man es gleich wieder an sich reiÃen, um weiter zu lesen.

Die Routen sind keine Neuentdeckungen, was in der Gegend auch nicht ganz einfach wÃ¤re. Der fahrtechnische und konditionelle Anspruch ist nicht all zu hoch. Daher richtet sich das Buch in erster Linie an AlpenX-Neulinge und solche, die evtl auch schon mal einen gefÃ¼hrten Alpencross hinter sich haben und das nÃ¤chste mal alleine los ziehen wollen. Aber auch alle anderen Biker finden sich in der faszinierenden Erlebnissen wieder. Und soviel sei gesagt: es wird jedem ein Schmunzeln ins Gesicht geschrieben, der das Buch liest. Glaubt Ihr nicht? Dann versuchtÂ´s doch gleich, denn beim Verlag Frischluftedition gibtÂ´s eine Leseprobeâ¦kostenlos versteht sich.

Fazit: selten gut geschrieben, verzichtet bewusst auf UnnÃ¶tiges und bietet dafÃ¼r viele schÃ¶ne Fotos und ausgewÃ¤hlte und notwendige Information fÃ¼r zukÃ¼nftige AlpenX Aspiranten. Ein Muss fÃ¼r alle, die einen Alpencross planen oder bereits einen oder mehrere hinter sich haben!

Udo, ja was soll ich zu Ihm sagen? Er ist wohl passionierter Biker, dazu freier Journalist und ganz nebenbei auch noch ein EinkÃ¤ufer in einem Maschinenbau-Unternehmen fÃ¼r Sonderanlagen. Zudem ist er ab und an auf VortrÃ¤gen zu sehen, engagiert sich bei XING als Leiter einer Interessengruppe zum Thema Alpencrossâ¦wie kann es anders sein? Auf seiner Webseite schreibt er, dass er von der VerÃ¶ffentlichung eines Buches trÃ¤umt, diesen Traum hat er jetzt wohl wahr gemacht, und das gleich zwei mal kurz hintereinander. Klasse, sag ich da nur!

Autor: Udo Kewitsch
Titel: Faszination AlpenX
Verlag:Frischluft Edition
Auflage: 1 (April 2009)
ISBN: 398108909X
Preis: 19,90 EUR - Buch inkl. GPS-Daten
Details: 160 Seiten, viele Fotos, Karten, HÃ¶hendiagramme, 3 Tourberichte, Tipps und Tricks, GPS Info

Links:

Udo Kewitsch http://www.udokah.de/

Verlag Frischluftedition http://www.frischluftedition.de/


----------



## Carsten (11. Juni 2009)

*Mountainbiken auf Sizilien*
von Carmen Fischer und Helmut Walter






Zugegeben, Sizilien liegt nicht gerade vor der Haustüre, dennoch stellt diese große Insel am Südzipfel Italiens gerade im Frühjahr oder Herbst ein ausgesprochen lohnendes Ziel für Biker dar. In zahlreichen Nationalparks oder am weltberühmten Ätna lässt es sich prächtig biken.

Warum also nicht einmal ein neues Bikerevier ansteuern und andere Routen ausprobieren?

Der Bikeguide stellt folgende Tourengebiete vor:

    * Monti Iblei
    * Parco delle Madonie
    * Parco dell`Etna

Zudem wird eine sechtstägige Transsizilien-Tour mit 332 km und 8115 Höhenmetern vorgestellt.

Die Beschrieben Strecken werden anhand klassischer Roadbooks detailliert beschriebe. Zudem gibt es jedesmal einen Text mit Infos rund um die Tour sowie einige Fotos zu bestaunen. Eine kurze Tourinfo, eine Karte und ein Höhendiagramm mit Informationen zur Beschaffenheit des Unergrundes ergänzen das Roadbook. Als besonders praktische Beigabe gibt es die im Buch abgedruckten Roadbooks noch einmal als Einzelblätter, so dass diese problemlos mit auf die Biketour genommen werden können.

Generell sind die Touren einfach und verlaufen größtenteils auf Nebenstrassen und unbefestigten Pisten. Der Anteil von Singletrails erscheint etwas gering. So werden Fahrtechnikfreaks und Freerider bei den beschrieben Routen sicher nur eingeschränkt auf Ihre Kosten kommen. Wer dagegen Sizilien im Frührahr als Trainingslager besuchen will, der findet in diesem Bikeguide die richtigen Touren, um rechtzeitig Form aufbauen zu können.

Neben den eigentlichen Tourbeschreibungen bietet das Buch allerlei wissenswerte Informationen über Sizilien.

Autor: Carmen Fischer und Helmut Walter
Titel:Mountainbiken auf Sizilien
Verlag: Delius Klasing
Auflage: 1 (2005)
ISBN: 3768852210
Preis: 16,90 EUR
Details:herausnehmbare Roadbook

Links:

sizilien-rad: http://www.sizilien-rad.de/


----------



## Carsten (30. Juli 2009)

Andreas Albrecht hat sein Gardasee Roadbook nun auch in englischer Sprache veröffentlicht. 





Weitere Infos hier.

Link:

Andreas Albrecht: http://transalp.info/


----------



## Carsten (28. November 2009)

Transalp Roadbook 5â¦die neue Ausgabe







roadbook5-2_0Als ich vor etlichen Monaten das Manuskript des Transalp Roadbook 5 von Andreas Albrecht zum ersten mal gelesen habe, war mir eines sofort klar: Das ist der Knaller schlechthin! Atemberaubende Landschaft, schroffer Fels und senkrechtes FelswÃ¤nde. Und dazwischen eine Route die vor Highlights nur so strotzt. Keine langweiligen Schotterabfahrten, keine ÃberfÃ¼hrungsetappen durch Tal, sondern Alpencross in Reinstform: Steil hoch, oft das Bike getragen oder geschoben. Dann ein kleiner Pass, allesamt Ã¼ber 2500 HÃ¶henmeter hoch gelegen. Der Blick geht in ein eng eingeschnittenes Tal, der Trail nur handtuchbreit und mit unzÃ¤hligen Spitzkehren garniert. Dann Folgt wie Appi so gerne zu sagen pflegt: âein flowigert Trailâ. Doch hiermit ist Vorsicht geboten. Denn wer bisher nur im Mittelgebirge unterwegs war, ein 9 kg leichtes Hardtail fÃ¤hrt und an seinen FÃ¼Ãen Klickpedalschuhe trÃ¤gt, wird sein blaues Wunder erleben. Denn auf der Route ist vor allem eines gefragt, und das ist 100% Bikebeherrschung und SpaÃ an technisch anspruchsvollen Abfahrten. Zudem natÃ¼rlich alpine Erfahrung und eine verlÃ¤ssliche AusrÃ¼stung.

Inzwischen hat sich auf der Route, die der Tiroler Naturbursche Appi entdeckt hat, einiges getan. Neue ÃbergÃ¤nge wurden erforscht und die Route somit nochmals um einige hochalpine Varianten ergÃ¤nzt. Nun ist die Sache rund und das Konzept geht auf. Man startet in Nordtirol, fÃ¤hrt nach SÃ¼dtirol und die Tour endet im Dorf Tirol.

Grund genug fÃ¼r den Buchautor Andreas Albrecht die zweite Auflage des Roadbooks zu verÃ¶ffentlichen. Hierin enthalten sind nun auch die Varianten Ã¼ber die Maurerscharte und das Spronser Joch. Ansonsten bleibt Andreas bei seinem Konzept: klein und leicht genug, um auf der Tour dabei zu sein. Dennoch sind alle notwendigen Informationen wie HÃ¶hendiagramme und Ãbersichtskarten dabei. ErgÃ¤nzt werden die kurzweiligen Tourberichte durch schÃ¶ne Fotos von der Strecke. SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich sind zu allen genannten PÃ¤ssen aus dem Buch bei Andreas Albrecht GPS Daten sowie Scans von KOMPASS-Wanderkarten mit der eingezeichneten Strecke erhÃ¤ltlich.


Das Fazit: die Trail Transalp Tirol hÃ¤lt was sie verspricht: Tragen, Trail und Technik. Ich weiÃ wovon ich spreche, denn ich bin die Tour letzten September selber gefahren.

ErhÃ¤ltlich ist das Buch wie immer Ã¼ber den Buchhandel, bei Amazon sowie in den Onlineshops von Andreas Albrecht und der AtelierBuscheMEDIA.
Zudem wurde die Trail Transalp Tirol letzten Sommer verfilmt. Die lustige und beeindruckende DVD ist ebenfalls bei diesen HÃ¤ndlern erhÃ¤ltlich:

http://www.mediabanx.info/shop/prod...lp-Roadbook-5---Trail-Transalp-Tirol-2-0.html
http://www.mediabanx.info/shop/prod...--Auf-Traumtrails-von-Seefeld-nach-Meran.html
http://www.transalp.info/
http://www.appi.at/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (22. Februar 2010)

*Gardasee GPS Bikeguide*
3. Band
_von Andreas Albrecht_






Wenn in einem Gardasee Bikeguide, der im vorgangenen Jahrhundert MaÃstÃ¤be setzte, vollmundig getÃ¶nt wird, es seien alle Biketouren am Gardasee enthalten, lÃ¤sst das Andreas Albrecht das nur milde und nachsichtig lÃ¤cheln. Allein ein Blick in die Landschaft und in die Landkarten verrÃ¤t, dass es noch einiges zu entdecken gibt.

Ein Beispiel dafÃ¼r ist die traumhaft und einsame Runde ins Val di Lomasone. Dort wird man selbst an Ã¼berfÃ¼llten Pfingsttagen kaum einen Biker antreffen. Oder die vielen kleinen Trails zwischen Tenno, Lago di Tenno und Pranzo â kaum begangen, selten befahren.

Alles in nÃ¤chster NÃ¤he zu den sattsam bekannten Strecken, auf denen man Gefahr lÃ¤uft im Bikerstau zu stehen wie zu manchen Zeiten auf der Ponale-StraÃe nach Pregasina.

Die GPS-Tracks und Tourenbeschreibungen stehen online und fÃ¼rs Handy zur VerfÃ¼gung. Jederzeit abrufbar Ã¼ber das Tourenportal Trackspace. Mit dieser umfassenden Online-UnterstÃ¼tzung setzen die âGardasee GPS Bikeguidesâ MaÃstÃ¤be und geben den Standard des 21. Jahrhunderts fÃ¼r MTB-TourfÃ¼hrer vor.

Andreas Albrecht vermittelt in seinem neuesten Band zunÃ¤chst einen kurzen Ãberblick Ã¼ber die aktuelle GPS Technik. Er stellt einige GerÃ¤te diverser Hersteller sowie AlternativlÃ¶sungen per Handy oder PDA vor. ErgÃ¤nzt wird das Kapitel mit Informationen Ã¼ber erhÃ¤ltliche GPS-Software sowie digitale Karten.

Dann geht es zu den Touren. Das bereits in den ersten 2 BÃ¤nden eingefÃ¼hrte Schema der grobaunterteilung in 5 verschiedene Tourkategorien wird beibehalten. Diese beginnen bei Bambini-Touren, setzen sich fort in Schnuppertouren flach und Berg und steigen sich langsam zu Halbtages- und Tagestouren. GekrÃ¶t wird all dies mit den Extremtouren, bei denen entweder sehr lange Etappen bewÃ¤ltigt werden mÃ¼ssen, oder eine Ã¼berdurchschnittliche Fahrtechnik verlangt wird.  So finden auch in diesem Band sowohl Familien mit Kindern, blutige AnfÃ¤nger aber auch erfahrene und trainierte Biker immer eine passende Tour.

Das der Autor auch gerne mal die ausgetretenen Pfade und bekannten Touren verlÃ¤sst und gerne etwas Neues ausprobiert ist ja bereits bekannt. Und wer sich die Wanderkarten rund um den Gardasee ansieht, wird schnell merken, dass es hier noch viel mehr zu entdecken gibt als den Tremalzo. Gerade langjÃ¤hrige Gardaseekenner werden beim Lesen des Gardasee GPS Bikeguide 3 mit Freude feststellen, dass hier noch die eine oder andere neue Tour dabei ist.

Fazit: sauber recherchiert, erstklassig aufbereitet und fÃ¼r Jeden etwas dabei. Egal ob Gardasee-Neuling oder alter Hase.

Autor: Andreas Albrecht
Titel:Gardasee GPS Roadbook 3
ISBN: 978-3-8391-1418-6
Preis: 19,80 EUR â Buch inkl. GPS-Daten
Details: 108 Seiten, 33 Touren mit Varianten, alle mit GPS-Tracks
Extras: GPS TrackÂ´s in Zusammenarbeit mit Trackspace

Links:
www.transalp.info
www.transalp.biz
www.gps-bikeguide.com


Bestellung und GPS:

Bestellungen sind auch Ã¼ber den normalen Buchhandel und Online-HÃ¤ndler wie z.B. AMAZON mÃ¶glich.
Die GPS-Daten kann man unkompliziert downloaden, auch Ã¼ber das Tourenportal www.Trackspace.de
 Informationen dazu findet man im Buch.


----------



## Carsten (21. März 2010)

*Via Migra â Alpencross Ã  la carte*
von Ralf Glaser






Die Faszination einer AlpenÃ¼berquerung mit dem Mountainbike ist ungebrochen. Doch wÃ¤hrend der eine Ã¼ber SchotterstraÃen heizen will, sucht der andere technisch schwierige Trails. Das Nordwandgesicht trÃ¤gt sein Bike, wÃ¤hrend der Endurofahrer mit Handkuss in die Seilbahn steigt. Alles zusammen geht nicht. Doch zwischen Mittenwald und dem Monte Grappa â Mi-Gra â locken hunderte von mÃ¶glichen Tourvarianten, auf denen jeder das fÃ¼r sich persÃ¶nlich perfekte Alpencross-GlÃ¼ck erleben kann. Die Via Migra. Diese faszinierende Strecke ist kein Alpencross. Sie ist Dutzende Alpencrosse. Und jede AlpenÃ¼berquerung auf ihr ist ein Unikat.

Ralf Glaser verlÃ¤sst bei seinem neuen Buch Via Migra den klassischen Stil eines Roadbooks und setzt dagegen auf ein ganzes BÃ¼ndel von Streckenvarianten, die den AlpenÃ¼berquerer von Mittenwald bis an den Monte Grappa fÃ¼hren kÃ¶nnen. Und hier erklÃ¤rt sich auch der Titel des Buches, nÃ¤mlich der Weg (lat.: VIA) von MIttenwald GRAppa. Wer diesen Weg befahren will hat nun tÃ¤glich mehrmals die Qual der Wahl, sich fÃ¼r eine der Varianten zu entscheidenâ¦und gestaltet sich somit sein eigenes Unikat der Via Migra.

Das Buch ist wunderschÃ¶n gestaltet, zeigt atemberaubende und professionelle Bilder und bietet zudem alle erforderlichen Informationen zur Planung der eigenen Tour. ErgÃ¤nzt wird das Buch von der gleichnamigen Internetseite Via Migra, auf der man aktuelle Informationen und vor allem alle GPS Tracks zur Tourplanung und -durchfÃ¼hrung erhÃ¤lt.

Infos:

Titel: Via Migra â Alpencross Ã  la carte
Broschiert: 144 Seiten
Verlag: Ralf Glaser
Auflage: 1.  vom 18. MÃ¤rz 2010
ISBN: 978-3000301735


Link: Via Migra


----------



## Carsten (10. November 2010)

Faszination Alpen X Band 2


Udo Kewitsch hat nach seinem erfolgreichen Band 1 jetzt noch einen drauf gelegt. Wieder einmal frech und frei geschrieben, echt aus dem Leben gegriffen. Knallhart wie Alpencross eben ist.






Wer bereits den genialen Band 1 gelesen hat, wird sich auf das neue Buch sicher freuen. Und er wird nicht enttäuscht werden.

Das Buch beginnt, wie kann es anders sein, mit einem Vorwort. Neben dem Autor, der wieder seinen inneren Schweinehund Detlef bemühen muss, darf der Pionier des Phänomens Alpencross höchst persönlich zum neuen Band einleiten: Andreas Heckmair spricht! Ansonsten hatte auch ich die besondere Ehre ein Vorwort für dieses Neue Buch zu schreiben.

Zum Inhalt: schön beschrieben, schonungslos und schön, anstrengend und manchmal auch beinhart werden 3 Touren vorgestellt. Immer wieder schafft es Udo, dem Leser ein Schmunzeln ins Gesicht zu zaubern. Mitunter ist auch ein  echter Brüller dabei. Mann findet sich wieder, und beim Päärchencross kommt auch Frau mal zu Wort. Ja, die Damenwelt ist angekommen in der Männerdomäne Alpencross. Quasi angesteckt vom Fieber, gut so!

Die Routen: neben zwei Klassikern von  Füssen und dem Chiemgau an den Gardasee hat Udo in seinem neuen Buch ein besonderes Schmankerl zu bieten, nämlich den 7-Seen Cross vom Lago Maggiore über Luganer, Comer, Iseo-, Idro-,Ledro- bis an den Gardasee. Eine Route, auf denen man bisher nur wenigen Bikern begegnet, die aber sicherlich ein landschaftliches Highlight darstellen dürfte.

Sonstiges: Daneben gibt es auch dieses mal alles Wissenswerte zu den Routen, Übernachtungstipps und was man sonst noch so für die eigene Tour wissen sollte.

Prädikat: Lesenswert für alte Hasen, für Neueinsteiger und Wiederholungstäter. Das Fieber packt einen sofort wieder, Leute holt die Wanderkarten aus dem Schrank und plant Eure Tour für 2011!

Infos:

Titel:Faszination Alpen X, Band 2

Autor: Udo Kewitsch

ISBN: 978-3-9812991-1-3

Links:

Udo Kewitsch
UdoKah-Fanclub


----------



## Carsten (14. April 2011)

11. April 2011
trails! BOOK Vinschgau
Carsten in BÃ¼cher

Jetzt NEU: âtrails! BOOK Vinschgauâ
Endlich gibt es einen modernen Bike-Guide vom Vinschgau. Der Bike-Local Martin Gruber und der deutsche Journalist Ralf Glaser prÃ¤sentieren ihr âtrails! BOOK Vinschgauâ. In dem Buch enthalten sind 25 Trail-lastige Tagestouren sowie zwei Etappentouren mit drei bzw. vier Tagen LÃ¤nge. Ein detaillierter Kartenausschnitt zu jeder Tour und die mitgelieferten GPS-Daten machen die Orientierung vor Ort zu einem Kinderspiel.

Wer diese Region einmal besucht hat, sei es auf einer Alpencross-Etappe oder wÃ¤hrend eines ganzen Bikeurlaubes, der wird fasziniert sein von den einzigartigen Traildichte dieser Region. Zudem lockt das fast immer schÃ¶ne Wetter und lockt eine wunderschÃ¶ne Landschaft. Das neue Buch beschreibt n die Trails des Vinschgaus.

Klappentext:
Der Vinschgau zÃ¤hlt unter Mountainbike-Kennern zu den besten Trailspots der Alpen. Die Region im SÃ¼dtiroler Westen, zwischen dem Reschensee und Meran, punktet mit Ã¼ber 300 Sonnentagen im Jahr â ein selbst fÃ¼r SÃ¼dtiroler VerhÃ¤ltnisse auÃergewÃ¶hnliches Klima, das Mountainbike-Touren von Anfang MÃ¤rz bis Ende November mÃ¶glich macht.
Doch die Trockenheit verwandelt den Vinschgau noch aus einem weiteren Grund in einen echten Leckerbissen fÃ¼r Biker: UnzÃ¤hlige BewÃ¤sserungspfade â Waalwege genannt â wurden hier im Laufe der Jahrhunderte angelegt. Heute sind dies unvergleichlich flÃ¼ssig zu fahrende Singletrails in allen Schwierigkeitsgraden.
Bei Touren im Vinschgau sind unglaublich flowige Singletrails nicht die Ausnahme sondern die Regel!

Infos:
Trails! BOOK Vinschgau
Ralf Glaser â Martin Gruber
Eigenverlag Ralf Glaser
148 Seiten, DIN A4,
32 Tagestouren, detaillierte Karte zu jeder Tour zum Herausnehmen,
ISBN: 978-3-00032510-6
Preis: 24,80 Euro

Weitere Informationen, GPS-Daten zum Download und BestellmÃ¶glichkeit: www.vinschgaubike.de


----------



## Carsten (3. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem Mountainbike auf dem Frankenweg unterwegs

Von Andreas Waldera






Vom Rennsteig bis zur SchwÃ¤bischen Alb von Blankenstein bis Harburg die Tour durch Frankenâ¦. Egal wie man den Frankenweg nun beschreiben mÃ¶chte, dieser Wanderweg ist etwas ganz Besonderes. Den Start des Frankenweges markiert Blankenstein in ThÃ¼ringen bzw. Untereichenstein direkt an der Grenze zwischen Bayern und ThÃ¼ringen. Das Ende des Frankenweges bildet Harburg in Schwaben. Wir sind mit dem Mountainbike diesen wunderbaren Wanderweg abgefahren, welcher durch den FrÃ¤nkischen Wald, die FrÃ¤nkische Schweiz, die FrÃ¤nkische Alb, das AltmÃ¼hltal und das FrÃ¤nkische Seenland verlÃ¤uft.

Der Frankenweg fÃ¼hrt durch eine unglaublich vielseitige und abwechslungsreiche Landschaft, zeigt uns eine intakte Natur, bizarre Felsformationen und lÃ¤sst uns in die Geschichte der Franken eintauchen. Ãber 520 Kilometer und Ã¼ber 11500 HÃ¶henmeter mit dem  jeder Franke, sondern jeder Mountainbiker erlebt haben sollte.

Streckenverlauf:
Von Blankenstein nach Kronach
Von Kronach nach Weismain
Von Weismain nach Heiligenstadt
Von Heiligenstadt nach Obertrubach
Von Obertrubach nach Altdorf
Von Altdorf nach ThalmÃ¤ssing
Von ThalmÃ¤ssing nach Wettelsheim
Von Wettelsheim nach Harburg

Produktinformation

Erscheinungsjahr: 2011
Einband: Broschiert
80 Seiten

Herstellung und Verlag: Books on Demand GmbH, Norderstedt

ISBN: 978-3842381070

Paperback, 160 Seiten, davon 58 Farbseiten

Mit vielen Farbfotos und farbigen Fahrskizzen

Preis: 8,90 Euro


----------



## Carsten (3. Dezember 2011)

Tessin





Obwohl es das Buch von Alfio Cerini schon seit einiger Zeit auf dem Markt gibt, bin ich erst kürzlich darüber gestolpert. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr sehr gut. Ordentliches Papier, große beeindruckende Aufnahmen. Wenn man denn durch das Buch blättert und die einzelnen Tourbeschreibungen liest, will man sofort packen und los fahren. Das Tessin ist wohl einen lohnende Bike-Destination mit ungeahnten Tourenmöglichkeiten.

Das Buch hat eher den Charakter eines hochwertigen Bildbandes als eines schlichten Tourguides. So sind die beschriebenen Routen auch eher in Form eines Tagebuches als als klassische Tourbeschreibung erzählt.


Fazit: extrem schön gemachter Bildband mit tollen Anregungen für einen unvergesslichen Bikeurlaub. Ein Buch das in keiner Sammlung fehlen sollte.

Details:
Titel: Tessin auf zwei Rädern
erzählt in einem fotografischen Tagebuch
Autor: Alfio Cerini
26 brandneue Touren im Tessin
176 Farbseiten
Eindrucksvolle doppelseitige Bilder im Kinoformat!
Touren für jeden Schwierigkeitsgrad, von gemütlich bis anspruchsvoll
Dreidimensionale Landkarte zu jeder Tour
Gebundene Ausgabe
Verlag: Armando Dado editore (2008)
ISBN: 978-8882812355
Preis: 38,- EUR

Link: extrememtb


----------



## Carsten (3. Dezember 2011)

Singletrails in den Schweizer Alpen
von JÃ¼rg Buschor




Die Schweiz ist sicherlich eines der grÃ¶Ãten Eldorado fÃ¼r Mountainbike Ã¼berhaubt. Kaum ein zweites Land ist durch ein derart dichtes Wegnetz erschlossen und bietet mehr MÃ¶glichkeiten. Insbesondere die  Singletrails in GraubÃ¼nden und im Wallis lassen die Herzen der Mountainbiker hÃ¶her schlagen. Auf der Suche nach den schÃ¶nsten Trails hat der Autor JÃ¶rg Buschor jahrelang die gesamte Schweiz durchkÃ¤mmt. Aus unzÃ¤hligen Touren in allen Landesteilen hat er die schÃ¶nsten ausgewÃ¤hlt. Neben einigen wenigen einfacheren Routen richtet sich das Buch in erster Linie an die erfahrenen und ambitionierten Mountainbiker, die immer wieder neue Herausforderungen an Technik, Kondition und Ausdauer suchen. Hauptsache, die Tour fÃ¼hrt mehrheitlich Ã¼ber die begehrten Singletrails. Neben einem kurzen beschreibenden Text, begleitet von attraktiven Bildern, sind die Touren mit allen praktischen Angaben versehen: Anreise, detaillierte Streckenbeschreibung, Kartenausschnitt, HÃ¶henprofil, Schwierigkeit und Dauer. Dies ermÃ¶glicht eine optimale Planung ohne bÃ¶se Ãberraschungen und unfreiwillige Umwege und macht das Buch auch zum praktischen FÃ¼hrer.

Der Autor:

JÃ¼rg Buschor war Mountainbiker der ersten Stunde in der Schweiz, aktiver Rennfahrer und als freier Journalist fÃ¼r die legendÃ¤re erste Schweizer Bikezeitschrift Â»Go Dirt â das Schweizer BikemagazinÂ« tÃ¤tig. Er zeichnete wÃ¤hrend fÃ¼nf Jahren fÃ¼r die Bike- und Outdoorzeitschrift Â»MoveÂ« sowie Â»Move NewsÂ« verantwortlich. Er gibt heute die Zeitschrift Â»outdoor guideÂ« sowie die topographischen Karten fÃ¼r Mountainbiker Â»Supertrail MapsÂ« heraus und schreibt regelmÃ¤Ãig Ã¼ber Outdoorthemen in der Neuen ZÃ¼rcher Zeitung.

ReingeblÃ¤ttert: Da ich bereits des Ãfteren die VergnÃ¼gen hatte, in der Schweiz auf Biketour gehen zu kÃ¶nnen, habe ich mich natÃ¼rlich sehr gefreut, die meisten meiner dortigen Touren auch in diesem Buch wieder zu finden. Die beeindruckenden Landschaftsaufnahmen und durchweg hochwertigen Bilder haben mich sofort an zurÃ¼ck versetzt in die schÃ¶ne Bergwelt der Schweizer Alpen. Aber auch der Kenner und KÃ¶nner findet in JÃ¼rgÂ´s Buch noch viele weitere Anregungen und Tipps fÃ¼r ettliche neue Touren und Erlebnisse. Zudem haben die Schweizer bereits seit Jahren das touristische Potential der bikenden Klientel erkannt ein breites und abwechslungsreiches Wegenetz geschaffen, auf dem der Biker willkommen statt nur geduldet ist. Das mÃ¼ssen andere LÃ¤nder und Regionen erst noch lernen, aber die Schweiz macht vor wie und das es klappt.

Infos:

Singletrails in den Schweizer Alpen

von JÃ¼rg Buschor

Die 100 schÃ¶nsten Mountainbike-Touren in allen Regionen der Schweizer Alpen und im Jura.

Von Experten ausgewÃ¤hlt und getestet.

Ein Muss fÃ¼r alle Bike-Cracks.

ISBN: 978-3-03800-467-7

Einband: Gebunden

Umfang: 220 Seiten

Gewicht: 1312 g

Format: 21 cm x 28 cm

Preis: 44,90 EUR


----------



## Carsten (3. Dezember 2011)

MTB Haldencross





Die Tour Ã¼ber die Halden des Ruhrpotts

FÃ¼r Biker die nicht gerade in AlpennÃ¤he oder in einem interessanten Mittelgebirge wohlen, stellt sich oft die Frage, wo man ein geeignetes Revier zur AusÃ¼bung des Hobbys finden kann. Auf den ersten blick sind Industrielandschaften hierfÃ¼r eigentlich nicht geeignet, aber da unser Sport sehr vielseitig und abwechslungsreich ist, wird man mit etwas KrativitÃ¤t auch hier fÃ¼ndig.

Das Ruhrgebiet wÃ¤re ohne Halden ebenso undenkbar wie das Ruhrgebiet ohne Industrie und FÃ¶rdertÃ¼rme. Die Halden bzw. Bergehalden und die Deponien bilden das markante Gesicht des Ruhrgebietes. FrÃ¼her nur als AnhÃ¤ufung des Abraums gedacht, dienen viele Bergehalden mittlerweile als Naherholungsgebiete.

Der Autor bewegt sich beim Haldencross, mit dem Startpunkt in Duisburg, vom westlichen Rand des Ruhrgebietes ostwÃ¤rts Richtung Dortmund. Das Ziel der Reise ist Dortmund mit der unter Mountainbikern sehr beliebten EDG-Halde bzw. dem Deusenberg. Der Haldencross verlÃ¤uft fast komplett rechtsrheinisch, nur die erste Etappe ist linksrheinisch und integriert somit die Moerser RheinpreuÃen Halde. Als Alternative bzw. Erweiterung bietet sich von Moers aus die Niederrhein Haldenrunde an, auf die natÃ¼rlich auch detailliert eingegangen wird.

Die einzelnen Etappen des Haldencrosses sind absichtlich kurz gehalten. Jeder Biker kann so nach seinen eigenen BedÃ¼rfnissen die Tour bzw. den Haldencross gestalten. Somit ist von der Eintagestour bis zur Mehrtagestour alles mÃ¶glich. Im Gegensatz zum Alpencross kÃ¶nnen nicht nur ambitionierte Biker, sondern auch FahranfÃ¤nger unbesorgt die Tour antreten, da die Wegbeschaffenheit meist sehr gut ist.

Auf unserer Reise durch den Ruhrpott werden knapp 200 Kilometer und Ã¼ber 2000 HÃ¶henmeter zurÃ¼ckgelegt. Dabei werden nicht weniger als 19 Halden erklimmt â mit der Niederhein Haldenrunde sogar 21 Halden!

Neben den vielen Informationen zu den Halden und den angrenzenden SehenswÃ¼rdigkeiten finden sich in âMTB Haldencross â Die Tour Ã¼ber die Halden des Ruhrpottsâ viele farbige Fahrskizzen und detaillierte Wegbeschreibungen zum Erkunden des Potts und des Niederrheins.

MTB Haldencross â Die Tour Ã¼ber die Halden des Ruhrpotts

Herstellung und Verlag: Books on Demand GmbH, Norderstedt

ISBN: 978-3-8423-5960-4

Paperback, 160 Seiten, davon 58 Farbseiten

Mit vielen Farbfotos und farbigen Fahrskizzen

Preis: 19,90 Euro


----------



## Carsten (3. Dezember 2011)

DreilÃ¤ndereck






1984 hat der Autor Werner Sandholzer sein erstes Mountainbike erstanden und seither den GroÃraum Vorarlberg, die Grenzregionen des St. Galler Rheintals und Liechtenstein erkundet. 1997 hat er schlieÃlich begonnen, die schÃ¶nsten Rundtouren systematisch zu beschreiben, um diese in Buchform auf den Markt zu bringen. Herausgekommen ist dabei der 1998 erstmals erschienene âBike Guide Vorarlberg mit Ost-Schweiz und FLâ, der 50 Ã¼berwiegend mittelschwere Touren enthielt. Da der FÃ¼hrer von den Bikern sehr gut aufgenommen wurde, erschien im FrÃ¼hjahr 2008 die mittlerweile fÃ¼nfte, vollstÃ¤ndig Ã¼berarbeitete, mit vielen neuen Tourentips und vier neuen Touren ergÃ¤nzte Auflage.

Bike-Guide Vorarlberg

mit Ostschweiz und FÃ¼rstentum Lichtenstein.

54 Rundtouren in Vorarlberg, Ostschweiz und Liechtenstein

Von Werner und Anne Sandholzer

Information:

BroschÃ¼re: 168 Seiten

Verlag: WAGâS

Auflage: VollstÃ¤nd. Ã¼berarb. (2008)

ISBN: 9783950088601

Link und Verkauf unter Bike-gui





Bike Guide alpin

Von Werner und Anne Sandholzer

Mit dem âBike Guide alpinâ hat Werner die Bike Guide Serie abgeschlossen. Die meisten Touren dieses FÃ¼hrers fÃ¼hren hoch in die alpinen Regionen. Viele davon sind steil und schwierig oder sie enthalten anspruchsvolle Tragepassagen. WÃ¤hrend in den zwei anderen FÃ¼hrern fast ausschlieÃlich Rundtouren beschrieben wurden, enthÃ¤lt der âalpinâ viele âStichtourenâ, die zu hochgelegenen BerghÃ¼tten fÃ¼hren oder Touren, die man gut zu auÃergewÃ¶hnlichen âBike & Hikeâ Touren ausbauen kann. Bedingt durch die HÃ¶henlage kÃ¶nnen die meisten Touren erst im Sommer befahren werden. Deshalb habe ich noch ein paar kurze Einrolltouren, die in niedrigen Regionen angesiedelt sind, eingestreut. AuÃerdem enthÃ¤lt der FÃ¼hrer noch drei mehrtÃ¤gige Durchquerungen (Feldkirch â Bregenz; Rheineck â Hoher Kasten; Bregenz â Schruns).

Wenn auch viele Touren dieses FÃ¼hrers zu schwierig sind, um die breite Masse der Biker anzusprechen, lag es dem Autor doch am Herzen, sie auch noch in Buchform zu prÃ¤sentieren, da sich unter ihnen eine ganze Reihe seiner ganz persÃ¶nlichen Top-Favoriten befinden. Biker mit guter Kondition und Sinn fÃ¼r schÃ¶ne alpine Landschaften werden beim Gebrauch dieses FÃ¼hrers des Ã¶fteren ins SchwÃ¤rmen kommen.

Information:

BroschÃ¼re: 168 Seiten

Verlag: WAGâS

Auflage: VollstÃ¤nd. Ã¼berarb. (2002)

ISBN: 3950088628

Link und Verkauf unter Bike-gui


----------



## Carsten (18. Februar 2012)

MOUNTAIN BIKE SARDINIA
70 rides in the south and centre
von Peter Herold, Amos Cardia, Davide Deidda

Titelbild:





Klappentext:

Eine unerwartet hohe Zahl verschiedenartiger Landschaften und Erlebnisse wartet auf denjenigen, der sich mit Hilfe dieses Bikeführers in Sardinien auf den Weg macht. Die ausgewählten Routen führen durch Gebiete, die sich durch typisches mediterranes Flair auszeichnen: Der Duft der Macchia, die weißen Kalkfelslandschaft im Landesinnern und die herrlichen Sandstrände sind mehr als ein schönes Ambiente für eure Touren.
Entdecken lässt sich so Vieles: ein in weiten Teilen noch unberührtes Land und Jahrhunderte alte Wege und Pfade, die schon von Schmugglern, Minenarbeitern oder Köhlern  begangen wurden und uns heute als perfekte Routen dienen. Nicht nur anspruchsvolle Biker, sondern auch Gelegenheitsfahrer werden mit dieser Auswahl von 70 Routen genügend Touren finden und damit ihren Urlaub auf Sardinien sehr interessant gestalten können.



Wer einen Sardinen Urlaub plant, sollte sich also diesen umfassenden Bikeguide mit 70 Touren unbedingt zulegen. Er ist in englischer Sprache verfasst und bietet unzählige Tourenvorschläge auf der ganzen Mittelmehrinsel. Das Buch ist ansprechen gestaltet, zweit viele schöne Fotos in der tollen Landschaft Sardinines. Der Charakter jeder Tour ist mit einer ganzen Reihe von Piktogrammen, einem Höhendiagramm und einer großen und übersichtlichen Landkarte dargestellt. Selbstverständlich beschreibt zudem ein ausführlicher Text die Tour. Ergänzt wird das Angebot wie heute üblich durch GPS Tracks, die auf der Internetseite des Verlages herunter geladen werden können. Dazu muss man nur eine Frage beantworten, die sich auf eine Seite im zuvor erworbenen Buch bezieht. Leider ist dieser Service bisher nur auf italienisch verfügbar, was das Ganze nicht gerade einfacher macht. Abgesehen davon ist der Bikeguide von Sardinien gut gelungen, das ganze Buch sehr hochwertig. Die Tourenauswahl ist breit angelegt und bietet viele Möglichkeiten für verschiedene Biker, egal welches Fahrkönnen und wie viel Kondition  diese mit auf die Insel bringen.



die Autoren:

Peter Herold (Jahrgang 1964) ist Engländer, lebt aber in seiner Wahlheimat Sardinien. Dass dieser Bikeführer im Verlag Versante Sud erscheint, geht hauptsächlich auf sein Engagement zurück. Zusammen mit seiner Frau Anne betreibt er das Gästehaus The Lemon House (www.peteranne.it),
an der Ostküste der Insel. Für viele Wanderer, Kletterer und Mountainbiker ist dieses Haus zu einem Bezugspunkt geworden. In diversen Führern über Sardinien konnte er seine genauen Kenntnisse über die Region, in der er lebt, veröffentlichen.

Amos Cardia (Jahrgang 1975) wurde in Cagliari geboren, lebt heute aber in Sinnai. Er ist Mountainbike-Führer und -Lehrer und veröffentlichte bislang ein gutes Dutzend wissenschaftlicher Abhandlungen über Sardinien. Auch bei der Bike-Vereinigung  IchnusaBike ist er ständiger Mitarbeiter (www.ichnusabike.it). Im Jahr 2005 initiierte er die TranSardinia, die Durchquerung Sardiniens mit dem Fahrrad in sieben Etappen, mit insgesamt 450 km Wegstrecke und 11000 Höhenmetern. Ein paar Jahre später realisierte er die TransSardiniaWest, die in 7 Etappen, insgesamt 450km und 8000 Höhenmetern an der Westküste der Insel von Alghero nach Pula führt (www.transardinia.it). Auf seiner Homepage (www.amoscardia.com/bike) findet man noch mehr Informationen.

Davide Deidda ist Ingenieur und lebt in Nuoro. Nach einem langen Aufenthalt in Spanien, wo er sich fast ausschließlich mit dem Mountainbiken beschäftigte, kehrte er auf die Insel zurück und kümmerte er sich anfangs zusammen mit Peter um die Kartografierung der MTB-Routen in der Ogliastra, einer Provinz an der Ostküste. Später galt sein Interesse immer mehr dem Landesinnern, insbesondere dem Supramonte. Davide liebt Ausdauerrouten und versucht sich auch auf nichtfahrbaren Trails, die eigentlich Wanderern vorbehalten sind, im Sattel zu halten.

Infos:

MOUNTAIN BIKE SARDINIA
70 rides in the south and centre
von Peter Herold, Amos Cardia, Davide Deidda

Seiten 368
Sprache: englisch
Preis 29,50 eur

ISBN 9788896634-44-8

Links:

Link zum Verlag: Versantesud: http://www.versantesud.it/index_ted.asp

Link zum Buch: Mountainbike Sardinia: http://www.versantesud.it/tedesco/dettaglio.asp?id=328

Download: GPS-Tracks (Angabe eines Wortes aus dem Buch erforderlich)
http://www.versantesud.it/download_GPS.asp?passo=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (6. Mai 2012)

Gardasee Nr. 5






Es gibt ihn, den neuen Bikeguide von Andreas Albrecht.
Ach dieses Mal hat der Autor es geschafft wieder etliche neue Touren rund um den See zu entdecken. Und es ist wieder einmal fÃ¼r jeden etwas dabei.
Wie gewohnt ist das Buch bewusst als GPS-Bikeguide konzipiert. Jede Strecke wird mit einer kleinen Geschichte beschrieben. Diese weckt die Vorfreude und macht neugierig auf die Tour. Ein umstÃ¤ndliches Roadbook, in dem jeder einzelne Abzweig beschrieben ist, erÃ¼brigt sich. Zur Orientierung gibt es einen GPS-Track, der das Zurechtfinden im dichten Wegenetz am Gardasee deutlich erleichtert.
In den Tourbeschreibungen finden sich auch Angaben, wie die befahrenen Strecken beschaffen sind. Aus den farblich gestalteten Ãbersichtskarten und HÃ¶henprofilen lÃ¤sst sich z. B. ablesen, ob die Abfahrt ein Trail ist oder eine Schotterpiste. Damit ist es noch leichter, seine Lieblingstour zu finden.
Alle BÃ¼cher von Andreas Albrecht stehen seit 2012 auch als eBook zur VerfÃ¼gung. FÃ¼r die Fans von iPad und iPhone im Bookstore von Apple, ansonsten bei AMAZON und in allen wichtigen eBook-Portalen.
Damit setzen die âGardasee GPS Bikeguidesâ MaÃstÃ¤be und geben den Standard des 21. Jahrhunderts fÃ¼r MTB-TourfÃ¼hrer vor.
Information:
Titel: Gardasee GPS Bikeguide 5: Mountainbiken am Gardasee
Autor: Andreas Albrecht
112 Seiten
Books on Demand
Auflage: 1 (29. Februar 2012)
ISBN: 384480126X
GrÃ¶Ãe: 21,8 x 15,4 x 1 cm
farbige HÃ¶henprofile und Ãbersichtskarten mit Belagszuordnung
Preis: 19,80 EUR â Buch inkl. GPS-Daten
Die GPS-Daten kann man unkompliziert downloaden. Informationen dazu findet man im Buch. Bei Bestellung beim Autor werden die GPS-Daten automatisch mitgeliefert.
Tourenliste:
1. Bambinitouren:
Flachstrecken bis ca. 10 km, auch Zubringerstrecken zu Start- und Zielorten
Tour 154: Valle delle Cartiere

2. Schnuppertouren flach:
vorwiegend Flachstrecke, mehr als 10 km, wenig HÃ¶henmeter
Tour 257: Sirmione â Solferino
Tour 258: SalÃ² â Moniga â Manerba â Runde
Tour 259: SalÃ² â Desenzano

3. Schnuppertouren Berg:
bis ca. 500 HÃ¶henmeter
Tour 362: SalÃ² â Maderno Panoramatour
Tour 363: SalÃ² â Giro Monte S. Bartolomeo
Tour 364: Etschtrail nach Verona

4. Halbtagestouren:
500 bis ca. 1200 HÃ¶henmeter
Tour 430: Malga Rigotti â Traversera
Tour 431: Malga Rigotti â Maso Pallotta
Tour 432: San Giovanni â Trailabfahrt
Tour 459: SalÃ² â Castel Drugolo â SalÃ²
Tour 460: Desenzano â Lonato â SalÃ²
Tour 461: Monte Magno 1 â Selva Piana Trail
Tour 462: Monte Magno 2 â Madonna della Neve
Tour 463: Monte Magno 3 â Passo La Fobbia
Tour 464: Buelino â Vesegna
Tour 465: il Pirello
Tour 466: Cascina Nuova â Valle Tignalga
Tour 467: Rif. Piemp â Bocca Paolone

5. Ganztagestouren:
1200 bis ca. 2000 HÃ¶henmeter
Tour 527: Monte Grom â Hidden Trails
Tour 528: Monte Fae â Senter Pipel
Tour 529-1: Monte Caplone Ã¼ber Rif. Piemp
Tour 529-2: Monte Caplone Ã¼ber Valle Tignalga
Tour 530: Monte Casale 2 â Sentieri Russi
Tour 531: Malga Stigolo
Tour 532: Bastiani â Mena â Trail
Tour 559-1: Monte Pizzocolo von SalÃ²
Tour 559-2: Monte Pizzocolo von Maderno
Tour 560: Dosso Chiasso
Tour 561: Passo Spino â Sentiero Ladroni

6. Extremtouren:
sehr lang, viele HÃ¶henmeter und/oder sehr schwere Trails, ab S3 nach Single-Trail-Skala
Tour 613: Monte Stivo
Tour 614: Corno della Paura 3 â Weg 687
Tour 615: Altissimo
Tour 616: Anaconda


----------



## Carsten (6. Mai 2012)

*Touren Gardasee*
Mountainbike Touren Gardasee Nordwest, Ledrosee
_von Susi Plott und Günter Durner_






Der Gardasee ist offensichtlich schon seit Jahren das uneingeschränkte Top-Revier für Mountainbiker. Das zeigt auch, dass es innerhalb weniger Tage mehrere Neuerscheinungen auf dem Markt der Tourenführer gibt. So bringt nun auch das Autoren-Duo Susi Plott und Günter Durner ein neues Roadbook in den Handel, welches zahlreiche Gardasee-Klassiker aber auch neue Touren beschreibt.


Das qualitativ hochwertige Ringbuch stellt die 41 MTB-Touren im Stile eines klassischen Roadbooks vor. Zudem sind alle Touren als praktisches Faltblatt mit Karte nochmals einzeln enthalten, damit man auf der Tour nur dieses Einzelblatt dabei haben muss. Ergänzt wird dieses Roadbook wie heutzutage üblich mit einer CD, welche alle Touren zusätzlich als GPS Track zur Verfügung stellt.
Allgemein fällt positiv auf, das das ganze Buch mit sehr hochwertigen und schönen Fotos illustriert ist.
Die Touren sind in 3 unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitskategorien unterteilt. Die leichten und blau markierten Touren sind bewegen sich meist im flachen Terrain und sind somit meist voll familiengerecht. Die schwereren roten MTB-Routen weisen deutlich mehr Höhenmeter und bieten auf den Abfahrten auch einige Singletrails bzw. Karrenwege. Die schwersten und schwarz ausgewiesenen Touren sind meist sehr lang und weisen auch viele Höhenmeter auf. Hier wird zudem auf den Abfahrten meist etwas Erfahrung und Fahrkönnen vorausgesetzt. Echte Extremtouren auf den ganz schweren Trails des Gardasees sind in dem Buch nicht beschrieben.

*
Kurzbeschreibung:*
Der Nordwesten des Gardasees mit den Gebieten um den Tremalzo, den Ledrosee und das Sarcatal zählen mit zu den besten Mountainbike Regionen im Alpenraum. Das milde mediterrane Klima am Gardasee ermöglicht es während des ganzen Jahres Radtouren zu unternehmen.
Das Tourenangebot ist so reichhaltig wie in kaum einem anderen Gebiet. Hier finden sich einfache Touren auf wunderschön angelegten Radwegen, wilde Mountainbike Trails, anspruchsvolle Abfahrten über felsigen Untergrund und Touren mit einem Höhenunterschiede von fast 2000 Metern. In den umliegenden Bergen des Gardasees gibt es für jedes Fahrkönnen zahlreiche Touren in allen Schwierigkeitsstufen. Die abwechslungsreiche, schöne Landschaft rund um den Gardasee macht jede Tour zum absoluten Genuss. In diesem Tourenführer werden die schönsten Mountainbike Touren zwischen Limone, Riva, Arco, dem Sarcatal und rund um den Ledrosee beschrieben.


Die beschriebenen Biketouren werden jedem Anspruch gerecht, denn sowohl der ambitionierte Mountainbiker als auch der gemütliche Fahrer kann seine Traumtour finden. Bike Spaß pur
Der Mountainbikeführer bietet Ihnen: 41 Mountainbiketouren in den Schwierigkeitsgraden leicht, mittel, schwer benutzerfreundliches, kompaktes und stabiles Ringbuch im modernen Design alle Touren auf faltbaren Tourenkarten zum Mitnehmen auf Tour CD mit GPS-Tracks und KML Dateien zur Ansicht in Google Earth
alle Touren mit: exakt ausgearbeiteter Wegbeschreibung farbiger Landkarte mit eingezeichnetem Routenverlauf und Orientierungspunkten genaue Kilometer- und Höhenangaben detailliertem Höhenprofil mit Prozentangaben vielen Landschaftsfotos
Fazit: Für Gardasee-Neulinge bietet das Buch von Susi Plott und Günter Durner viele lohnende Tourenvorschläge. Es gelingt sehr schnell sich in der vielseitigen und abwechslungsreichen Region zurecht zu finden. Echte Gardasee-Kenner werden jedoch wirklich Neues vermissen.
Infos:
Titel: Band 4 / Mountainbike Touren Gardasee Nordwest, Ledrosee
Autoren: Susi Plott, Günter Durner
ISBN: 978-3-9813471-7-3
Preis: 34,95 Euro
Erschienen: März 2012
Format: 184 Seiten, Ringbuch, 22 cm hoch, 18 cm breit
Streckenkarten, zu jeder Tour viele Fotos und ein Höhenprofil, CD mit GPS Tracks
Inhalt: 41 MTB Touren


----------



## Carsten (6. Mai 2012)

* Traumtouren Transalp*
_von Ulrich Stanciu_






Seit es das Wort Transalp gibt, verbindet man vor allem einen Namen damit: Ulrich Stanciu. Er ist gleichermaÃen Pionier, Protagonist und fixe GrÃ¶Ãe in diesem Megatrend, der seit nunmehr fast 20 Jahren die TrÃ¤ume von tausenden von Mountainbikeren beherrscht und beflÃ¼gelt. Schon seit es die Idee gibt, die Alpen aus eigener Kraft mit dem Mountainbike zu Ã¼berqueren, ist der Autor Ulrich Stanciu mit von der Partie. Er war es, der das Thema greifbar, planbar und erlebbar gemacht hat. Abertausende sind seinen Spuren gefolgt, und auch in diesen Jahr werden bereits jetzt die Touren geplant, die Bikes fit gemacht und auf das groÃe Ereignis des Jahres trainiert.
In seinem neuen Buch Traumtouren Transalp stellt Ulrich Stanciu 20 neue AlpenÃ¼berquerungen vor. Dabei findet man sowohl Klassiker als auch echtes Neuland. Zudem werden Trends wie Freeride-Transalp mit SeilbahnunterstÃ¼tzung und erstmals ein Alpencross mit E-Bikes beschrieben. Das Buch ist ein echtes Nachschlagewerk, das wie gewohnt in allerbester QualitÃ¤t daher kommt, unzÃ¤hlige hochwertige und schÃ¶ne Fotos und viele wertwolle Informationen enthÃ¤lt.
SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich gibt es wieder eine DVD, die eine Software zur Routenplanung enthÃ¤lt.
Inhaltsangabe:
âTraumtouren Transalpâ ist keine Ã¼berarbeitete Neuauflage des bisherigen Transalp Buches, sondern ein vÃ¶llig neues Werk: Neue Touren, neue Texte, neue Fotos, neues Layout und ein neues TourenPlanungs-Konzept.Erfolgsautor Ulrich Stanciu hat in den vergangenen zehn Jahren 20 neue AlpenÃ¼berquerungen recherchiert und ausgearbeitet, dazu in vielen Regionen Dutzende von Alternativen erprobt, sodass das gesamte Transalp-Netzwerk jetzt Ã¼ber 16 000 Kilometer umfasst. Die 20 Transalp-Touren dieses Buches bieten fÃ¼r jeden Biker die passende Tour â von ganz leichten Genusstouren mit weniger als 5000 HÃ¶henmetern bis hin zu konditionell und fahrtechnisch fordernden Faszinationstouren mit bis zu 20 000 HÃ¶henmetern. Dabei greift das Buch auch den neuen Trend zu mehrtÃ¤gigen Rundtouren auf â es bietet drei Mehrtages-Rundtouren im Herzen der schÃ¶nsten Alpengebiete an. Ein besonderes Highlight sind zwei Alpendurchquerungen von West nach Ost.Stancius Texte beschreiben die Touren prÃ¤zise und sind gespickt mit nÃ¼tzlichen Informationen, historischem und kulturellem Hintergrund. Die Fotos sind atemberaubend, die exakten HÃ¶henprofile, die Tourdaten mit Schwierigkeitsbewertung und die Satellitenbild-Karten geben genaue Auskunft Ã¼ber den Verlauf der Touren. Der ausfÃ¼hrliche Serviceteil ist aktualisiert und hÃ¤lt alle RatschlÃ¤ge bereit, die man zur Planung und DurchfÃ¼hrung einer Transalp-Tour braucht.
Der Clou des neuen Transalp-Buches ist das interaktive Planungssystem, mit dem sich jeder Leser seine individuelle AlpenÃ¼berquerung zusammenstellen kann. Die beiliegende DVD enthÃ¤lt jetzt ein deutlich weiter entwickeltes und sehr komfortables Programm zur Tourenplanung inklusive Satellitenbild der Alpen. Allerdings liegt die Datenbank mit allen Touren nicht mehr auf diesem DatentrÃ¤ger, sondern im Internet. Sobald ein Nutzer das Programm auf seinem PC installiert hat und mit dem Internet verbunden ist, wird die Datenbank auf den Rechner Ã¼bertragen. Das hat den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass diese Datenbank jederzeit aktualisiert werden kann, dass sich der Leser neue Touren, TeilstÃ¼cke oder StreckenÃ¤nderungen jederzeit herunterladen und damit seine Touren updaten kann. Im neuen Transalp-Buch erhalten alle Leser wie bisher die Roadbooks mit Pfeilsymbolen und HÃ¶henprofile mit Untergrundangaben mitgeliefert. Die GPS-Daten kann man ebenfalls wie bisher gegen eine kleine GebÃ¼hr auf der Internetseite www.bike-gps.com erwerben.
Infos:
Autor: Ulrich Stanciu
Titel: Traumtouren Transalp 20 neue AlpenÃ¼berquerungen mit dem Mountainbike
Verlag: Delius Klasing
ISBN: 978-3-7688-3464-3
Preis:  49,90 â¬
Details: 248 Seiten, 485 Farbfotos, 21 Karten, 20 HÃ¶henprofile
Extras:. DVD
Format: 21,5 x 30 cm, gebunden mit Schutzumschlag


----------



## Carsten (30. August 2012)

*Dynamit*






Singletrails und Schlachtfelderâ¦passt das Ã¼berhaupt zusammen? Ja, und das eigentlich schon seit mit Mountainbikes in den Alpen gefahren wird. Was frÃ¼her Nachschubweg oder Frontabschnitt war, ist heute Singeltrail oder MilitÃ¤rstraÃe. Quasi im ganzen Alpenraum sind die sogenannten Dynamite Trails zu finden und stellen heute eines der besten und spektakulÃ¤rsten Bikereviere auf der ganzen Welt dar.
Der Sentiero de la Pace, der Pasubio und auch die beliebten Trails am Gardasee sind unter Bikern ein Begriff, den man niemandem mehr erklÃ¤ren muss.
Aber es gibt auch noch unbekanntere Ecken, in denen zwischen 1915 und 1918 der Krieg tobte. Quasi in den gesamten Dolomiten, im Adamello bis hin zum schneebedeckten Ortler sind Spuren dieser grausamen Zeit zu finden. Stacheldraht, Festungen, Bunker und SchÃ¼tzengrÃ¤ben sind der stÃ¤ndige Begleiter auf der Tour.
Breite Nachschubwege stellen heute bequeme und gut befahrbare Auffahrten dar, die schmalen Frontstiege sind zu attraktiven Singletrails geworden.
Trotz der vielen Winter, die seit den blutigen Schlachten in den Bergen vergangen sind, hat die Erosion die meisten dieser Frontstiege bis heute verschont. Andere Wege wurden aufwendig restauriert und instand gesetzt. Somit ist heute im Alpenraum ein weltweit einzigartiges Singletrailnetz zu finden, welches geradezu danach schreit erkundet zu werden.

Das Buch:
Es ist auf den ersten Blick einfach schÃ¶n. GroÃe, hochwertige Fotos. Hintergrundinformationen zum Kieg, Tourenbeschreibungen mit HÃ¶hendiagramm, GPS Tracks zum Download. Die Ã¼bersichtlichen Karten sind farblich einwandfrei gestaltet und kÃ¶nnen aus dem Buche harausgetrennt und auf Tour mitgenommen werden. Die Fotos machen sofort Lust auf eine eigene Tour und jedem Biker juckt es in den Beinen sofort los zu fahren, um diese Trails selbst zu erfahren und zu erleben.
Ich habe das Buch innerhalb von wenigen Tagen fÃ¶rmlich verschlungen. StÃ¤ndig habe ich Orte und Touren entdeckt, die ich schon besuchen dufte. Aber in jeder der vorgestellten Regionen ist etwas Neues dabei. Egal ob fÃ¼r den nÃ¤chsten Alpencross oder den nÃ¤chsten Urlaub, die Zahl der Ziele, die âtodoâ -Trails und die Frontabschnitte, die ich noch nicht kenne ist wieder deutlich gewachsen. Durch die gelungen Mischung aus ansprechenden Fotos, kurzen aber prÃ¤zisen Tourenbeschreibungen und geschichtlichen HintergrÃ¼nden gelingt es dem Autor die Spannung Ã¼ber das gesamte Buch permanent auf dem hÃ¶chsten Niveau zu halten. Chapeau!
Hier ein paar Videobilder vom Sentiero de la Pace:

Ich selber habe die Region der 7 Gemeinden, die Pala und die Sextender Dolomiten sowie die Schlachtfelder des Col die Lana bereits mehrmals besucht. Aber im Buch Dynamite Trails ist voll von neuen Ideen und Touren. Und dabei deckt dieser erste Band nur den kurzen Abschnitte der Dolomitenfront zwischen Sexten und den Sette Communi ab. Ich bin schon gespannt, auf die Fortsetzung der Serie.


Der Autor:

Der deutsche Journalist Ralf Glaser ist als Autor und Fotograf fÃ¼r Radsport-Magazine international bekannt.
In Deutschland arbeitet er unter anderem fÃ¼r Magazine wie BIKE und MountainBIKE. âDynamite Trailsâ ist der fÃ¼nfte Bike-Guide von Ralf Glaser. Das vorliegende Buch Ã¼ber die Dolomiten ist Bike-Guide und Coffeetable-Book zugleich. Es ist das erste von drei geplanten BÃ¤nden Ã¼ber das Mountainbiken auf den Spuren des Gebirgskriegs. Bei den Recherchen fÃ¼r das Buch verlÃ¤sst sich Ralf Glaser nicht nur auf sein eigens GespÃ¼r, neue Trails zu entdecken und zu befahren, sondern bindet vor Ort immer Locals mit ein. So ist garantiert, dass nicht nur irgend ein Trail, sondern stehts die Beste und sinnvollste Tour im Buch zu finden ist.
Infos:
DYNAMITE trails!
Ralf Glaser
Erschienen Juni 2012

Zwischen 1915 und 1918 lagen sich quer durch die Dolomiten Ã¶sterreichische und italienische Truppen in mÃ¶rderischen StellungskÃ¤mpfen gegenÃ¼ber.
Um die erstarrten Fronten zu versorgen wurden unzÃ¤hlige MilitÃ¤rwege gebaut. Die Spuren der KÃ¤mpfe sind weitgehend getilgt. Doch die Pfade existieren nach wie vor. Dieses Buch beschreibt die besten Biketouren entlang der ehemaligen Front. Doch es will auch der Soldaten erinnern, fÃ¼r die der Gang Ã¼ber diese Wege der letzte war.
36 Trailtouren inklusive GPS-Download
mit topografischen Roadbook-Maps
Format: DIN A4
148 Seiten
durchgehend 4-farbig
ISBN: 978-22-33-44-99
Preis: 24,80 Euro

Links:
www.dynamite-trails.de
www.ralfglaser.de


----------



## Carsten (30. August 2012)

so, inzwischen gibt es auch ein Buch mir von:

Mountainbiketouren Biken Allgäu und Tannheimer Tal
25 Touren zwischen welligen Hügeln und schroffen Felsen
Von Carsten Schymik






die Touren:
von der einfachen flachen und kindertauglichen Einsteigertour über den Schotterwegsmarathon bis hin zu knackien Freeridetouren im alpinen Gelände findet jeder Biker die passende Tour. Ich habe ein ganzes Jahr in der Region recheriert und habe die schönsten Touren in diesem Buch zusammen gefasst.


das Revier:
erstreckt sich von Oberstaufen über Sonthofen und führt dann ins Trailparadies Kleinwalsertal. Talorte wie Oberstdorf, Bad Hindelang sind der Ausgangspunkt für weitere Touren. Im Tannheimer Tal finden wir ein Tourenangebot der Extraklasse. Bei Füssen locken die Allgäuer Seen und in Pfronten  entdecken wir Trails und deftige Anstiege. Ein großer Allgäucross verbindet zudem all die Gebiete zu einer fünftägigen Tour.


Produktinformation:
Broschiert: 192 Seiten
Verlag: Bruckmann (17. Juli 2012)
Sprache: Deutsch
ISBN-10: 3765447722
ISBN-13: 978-3765447723
Größe und/oder Gewicht: 23,2 x 16,4 x 1,6 cm

weitere Infos auf www.schymik.de


----------



## Carsten (9. Februar 2013)

Transalp Roadbook 10




Andreas Albrecht ist nun schon seit einigen Jahren im Autorengeschäft tätig und bringt nun sein zehntes Transalp Roadbook auf den Markt. Der Blick ins Buch lässt mich gleich alte Bekannte entdecken. Erinnerungen an meinen ersten Alpencross aus dem Jahre 1997 werden sofort lebendig. Das Plumsjoch, der Schlegeisspeicher, das Pfischer Joch und das legendäre Pfunder Joch liegen auf der beschriebenen Route. Dann geht es durch das Herz der Dolomiten, über die Fanesalm, das Limojoch nach Cortina d´Ampezzo. Dort folgt der steile Anstieg hinauf zur und die Forcella Ambriziola, wo mir bei den Dreharbeiten zu Abenteuer Alpencross im Jahre 2004 der Rahmen gebrochen ist. Doch hier endet die Tour von Andreas Albrecht noch lange nicht, er will bis hinab nach Venedig. Also führt die Route weiter nach Agordo und dann heraus aus den Bergen bis an die Adria.

Wie in Stein gemeißelt stehen sie da, die Eckpunkte dieser Transalp für Mountainbikes: München  Venedig. Ein Klang, der Sehnsucht nach der Ferne in sich trägt oder der bajuwarische Bierseligkeit mit verflossenem venezianischen Glanz verbindet. Lässt sich das überhaupt verbinden? Die Antwort von Andreas Albrecht ist ein klares Ja. Wer bereits seine Albrecht-Route mit Begeisterung gefahren ist, kann sich sicher sein, dass auch diese Transalp eine würdige Route für Mountainbikes sein wird. Vier Jahre hat er an der Route getüftelt, ehe er zufrieden war und die Transalp veröffentlicht hat. Die Zeit braucht es auch. Erst wenn Andreas Albrecht mit der Route zufrieden ist, stellt sich bei ihm das Gefühl der Freude ein, wenn man aus eigener Kraft am Ziel der Träume angekommen ist  nach einem langen Weg in Venedig.

Das Buch ist farbig illustriert und liefert alle erforderlichen Informationen zum Nachfahren der Tour. Für viele Abschnitte werden zudem leichtere oder kürzere Varianten beschrieben, so dass jeder in der Lage ist, seinen individuellen Alpencross zu gestalten. Selbstverständlich sind zusätzlich zum Buch GPS Daten und als besonderer Service Kartenscanns erhältlich, die man auf der Internetseite von Andreas Albrecht herunterladen kann. Daneben findet der Leser im Buch Höhendiagramme, grobe Übersichtskarten sowie detaillierte Roadbooks.


Höhendiagramm der gesamten Tour
Info:
Broschiert: 88 Seiten  12,80 EUR
Verlag: Books on Demand Gmbh
ISBN: 978-3-8482-1670-3
erhältlich im Buchhandel
Bestellung Buch, Kartenscans, GPS-Daten und Topo-Karten für Garmin-Geräte sowie weitere Infos zum Buch direkt beim Autor.

http://transalp.info/munich-venezia/index.php


----------



## Carsten (9. Februar 2013)

Gardasee Nordost â Monte Baldo
von Susi Plott und GÃ¼nter Durner




Titelbild
Der Nordosten des Gardasees mit den Gebieten um den Monte Bondone, den Monte Velo, den Monte Baldo/Altissimo und das Sarcatal zÃ¤hlen mit zu den besten Mountainbike-Regionen im Alpenraum. Aufgrund des milden mediterranen Klimas am Gardasee sind Touren mit dem Mountainbike ganzjÃ¤hrig mÃ¶glich.
Die Autoren Susi Plott und GÃ¼nter Durner haben bereits vor im FrÃ¼hjahr ihren ersten Bikegudie Ã¼ber die beliebte Region verÃ¶ffentlicht. Jetzt legen sie noch mal nach und erweitern das Tourenspektrum nach Norden und Osten.
Das Tourenangebot ist so reichhaltig wie in kaum einem anderen Gebiet. Hier finden sich einfache Touren auf wunderschÃ¶n angelegten Radwegen, wilde Mountainbike-Trails, anspruchsvolle Abfahrten Ã¼ber felsigen Untergrund und Touren mit einem HÃ¶henunterschied von fast 2000 Metern. In den umliegenden Bergen des Gardasees gibt es fÃ¼r jedes FahrkÃ¶nnen zahlreiche Touren in allen Schwierigkeitsstufen. In diesem TourenfÃ¼hrer werden die schÃ¶nsten Mountainbike-Touren zwischen Monte Bondone, Sarche, Arco, Torbole, Mori und Malcesine beschrieben.
Der TourenfÃ¼hrer âGardasee Nordost â Monte Baldoâ enthÃ¤lt 41 Touren mit ausfÃ¼hrlichen Beschreibungen, Fotos, Kartenausschnitten, HÃ¶henprofilen und GPS-Daten.
Auf den ersten Seiten, erhÃ¤lt der Leser eine Ãbersicht der angebotenen Touren (Ãbersichtskarte, Tourenauflistung mit: Schwierigkeit, WeglÃ¤nge, Fahrtzeit, HÃ¶henmeter). Jede Tour ist mit einem eigenen Tourencharakter beschrieben. Dabei ist u.a. die Rubrik âFamilienfreundlichâ berÃ¼cksichtigt. Mit viel Detailarbeit wurden die
Wegbeschreibungen mit den dazugehÃ¶rigen Wegsymbolen erstellt. Es macht SpaÃ in dem Buch zu blÃ¤ttern, da alle Touren mit sehr vielen Fotos von der Tour illustriert sind und somit gleich einen Eindruck von der Tour verschaffen.
Aufgelockert durch viele ganzseitige Fotos und einem schÃ¶nen ansprechenden Layout macht der FÃ¼hrer richtig Lust auf Tour zu âgehenâ.
Damit man sich âunterwegsâ zurecht findet gibt es zu jeder Tour eine Tourenkarte zum Mitnehmen. Auf der beiliegenden CD sind alle GPS-Tracks (gpx) der Touren, sowie KML-Dateien zur Ansicht in Google Earth. Die gpx Dateien kÃ¶nnen mit einer einfachen Software auf ein GPS-GerÃ¤t geladen werden.
Die Biketouren werden jedem Anspruch gerecht, denn sowohl der ambitionierte Mountainbiker als auch der gemÃ¼tliche Fahrer kann seine âTraumtourâ finden. âBike SpaÃ purâ¦â

Blick ins Buch
Der MountainbikefÃ¼hrer bietet Ihnen:
â¢ 41 Mountainbiketouren in den Schwierigkeitsgraden leicht, mittel, schwer
â¢ 9 Downhill-Shuttletouren in den Schwierigkeitsgraden mittel, schwer
â¢ benutzerfreundliches, kompaktes und stabiles Ringbuch im modernen Design
â¢ alle Touren auf faltbaren Tourenkarten zum Mitnehmen auf Tour
â¢ CD mit GPS-Tracks und KML-Dateien zur Ansicht in Google Earth
â¢ Bike & Hike Tipps

alle Touren mit:
â¢ farbiger Landkarte mit eingezeichnetem
Routenverlauf, Orientierungspunkten und Trinkwasserbrunnen
â¢ exakt ausgearbeiteter Wegbeschreibung
â¢ genauen Kilometer- und HÃ¶henangaben
â¢ detailliertem HÃ¶henprofil mit Prozentangaben
â¢ vielen Landschaftsfotos und zusÃ¤tzlichen Gebietsinfos
Tourenliste leicht, mittel, schwer

Die TourenÃ¼bersicht
1 Rundtour Malcesine
2 Wasserfall Varone
3 Marmitte dei Giganti
4 Castel Penede
5 Hochplateau Monte Bondone
6 Baita Alpini-Passo Santa Barbara
7 Sarcatal
8 Radweg Nago-Mori
9 Lago Bagattoli
10 Valle Santa Lucia
11 Malcesine-strada panoramica
12 Lago Lagolo
13 Dos Calt
14 Val di Gresta-Passo Bordala
15 San Siro-Lago di Cavedine
16 Lago di Toblino
17 Biotopo Marocche
18 Monte Velo 1-Malga Zanga
19 Monte Velo 2-Passo due Sassi
20 Valle della Bova
21 Funivia intermedia-Val di Monte
22 Monte Brugnolo
23 Troiana-Castel Drena
24 Malga Campo
25 Corna della Paura
26 Monte Velo 3
27 Pala dello Stivo
28 Dosso della Barchessa
29 Malga Campei
30 Monte Velo-Monte Altissimo
31 Monte Bondone
32 Monte Fubia
33 Val del Diaol-The Skull
34 Monte Velo 4-Downhill
35 Malga Vallestre
36 Passo Bordala
37 Monte Altissimo 1
38 Monte Altissimo 2
39 Monte Baldo-Monte Altissimo
40 Monte Baldo-Corna Paura
41 Monte Altissimo-Corna Paura

Downhill-Shuttletouren
DH 1 Mt. Velo Downhill â 1
DH 2 Mt. Velo Downhill â 2
DH 3 Passo due Sassi
DH 4 Campedello
DH 5 Lago Lagolo
DH 6 Rifugio Graziani
DH 7 Malcesine Downhill
DH 8 The Skull
DH 9 Dosso della Barchessa

Mein Fazit:
Hervorragende QualitÃ¤t in gewohnter Aufmachung der BikefÃ¼hrer von Susi Plott und GÃ¼nter Durner. Einsteiger und Garadeee-Neulinge finden hier ein reichhaltiges BetÃ¤tigungsfeld und ausreichend TourenvorschlÃ¤ge fÃ¼r die beliebte Bikeregion. Aufgrund der vielen vorgestellten Touren finden aber auch alte Hasen und echte Gardeseekenner noch ein paar Anregungen fÃ¼r neue Touren. Die Bilder sind hochkarÃ¤tig und schÃ¶n. An Kartenmaterial und Roadbooks gibt es absolut nichts auszusetzen und die GPS Daten ergÃ¤nzen die vorgestellten Touren optimal und zeitgemÃ¤Ã.
Infos:
41 Touren (alle Roadbooks sind noch mal extra zum Mitnehmen dabei)
188 Seiten
CD mit GPS Tracks
Preis: 34,95 Euro
ISBN: 978-3-9813471-8-0


----------



## Carsten (2. November 2013)

Die Meisten Alpencrosser oder Tourenbiker haben sicher schon einmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, die schönen Bergerlebnisse auch mal mit der Familie zu teilen. Wer es dann probiert hat, mit den Kindern eine Biketour in den Bergen zu fahren, wurde meist enttäuscht. Die Anstiege zu steil, die Abfahrten zu schwierig und überhaupt nichts Interessantes am Wegesrand zu entdecken. Ja Kinder haben andere Ansprüche an eine Biketour als Erwachsene. Dennoch ist es nicht nötig, auf gemeinsame Touren mit der Familie zu verzichten. Wie so meist, kommt es aber auch hier auf die richtige Planung an. Die Autoren Alexander Comploj und Christine Mairhofer haben dies für die Region Südtirol bereits in vorbildlicher Art und Weise getan und Ihre Erfahrungen als Buch veröffentlicht.
genussradeln2 Das Buch stellt 56 Radtouren für jedermann in Südtirol vor, ohne dabei auf Almen, Pässe und Berglandschaften zu verzichten. Von der einfachen Radrunde im Tal bis zur langen Almenfahrt in den Dolomiten kommen alle Familienmitglieder in den Genuss einer abwechslungsreichen Strecke. Auch 2-Tages-Touren sind im Buch enthalten. Für alle Sportkanonen mit Energiereserven stehen unzählige Varianten mit Singletrail- und Schweißgarantie zur Auswahl. Die Streckenführung aller Touren wurde extra so gewählt, dass die Gefahr durch Straßenverkehr und schwierigem Untergrund auf ein absolutes Minimum reduziert wird. Zusätzlich sind alle Touren e-Bike tauglich, sodass die Hauptstrecken (keine Varianten) auch mit einer elektronischen Unterstützung im Fahrrad bewältigt werden können.
genussradeln3 Infos:
Titel:
Genussradeln mit dem Mountainbike
Die schönsten Fahrradtouren für Groß und Klein
Einfache MTB- und Radwege für die ganze Familie
Autoren :Alexander Comploj und Christine Mairhofer
Broschiert: 144 Seiten
Verlag: Tappeiner
Erschinen: 19. Mai 2013
ISBN: 978-8870737165
Größe: 21,2 x 16,4 x 1,6 cm
Preis: 19,90 EUR


----------



## Carsten (3. Mai 2014)

*GPS know-how*
02 01 2014 | Filed under: Bücher, GPS and tagged with: Buch, GPS
*GPS know-how…Der Bergführer rät*

von Günter Durner und Christian Hessing





GPS Navigation gehört schon seit vielen Jahren für Mountainbiker und andere Bersportler zur Grundaussattung. Dennoch haben immer noch Einige Berührungsängste mit der vermeintlich komplizierten Materie. Das Buch der beiden erfahrenen Autoren Günter Durner und Christian Hessing erklärt anschaulich und übersichtlich die wichtigsten Grundfunktionen. Zudem wird auch der GPS Profi noch den einen oder anderen Kniff entdecken.

Mit zahlreichen Illustrationen werden alle Zusammenhänge gezeigt . Auch die Gerätebedienung wird Schritt für erklärt.





Das Buch vermittelt GPS-Grundlagen und Begrifflichkeiten, erläutert die wichtigsten Navigationsmöglichkeiten, wiederholt die Basis der Kartenkunde und stellt die wichtigsten Softwareprogramme und Internetlinks zum Thema GPS und Navigation vor.




*Kurzbeschreibung*: GPS know-how, Der Bergführer rät…“ beschreibt alle relevanten Themen, die für die Navigation mit Outdoor GPS-Geräten und Karten wichtig sind. Ob Anfänger, Fortgeschrittener oder Routinier, jeder findet hier fundiertes, auf neuestem Stand gebrachtes Wissen über GPS. Kompakte Sachverhalte werden durch eine klare Gliederung, anschaulichen Illustrationen, Grafiken sowie Bildern verständlich, praxisbezogen und übersichtlich dargestellt. Das breite Spektrum der Themen reicht von den Grundlagen der GPS-Navigation, den Funktionen und Anwendungsmöglichkeiten von GPS-Geräten, alles über Tracks, Wegpunkte und Routen, die Navigationsmöglichkeiten mit GPS, Kartenkunde bis hin zu GPS-Softwareprogrammen. Das Buch ist ein unverzichtbarer Ratgeber für jeden, der auf einer Tour erfolgreich mit einem GPS-Gerät navigieren möchte.

*Infos:*

Titel:GPS know-how…Der Bergführer rät

Autoren: Günter Durner und Christian Hessing

ISBN: 9783981567120

Preis: 9,95 €

Umfang: 80 Seiten

1. Auflage

Erscheinen: Januar 2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (3. Mai 2014)

*Alta Rezia Trailguide*
22 03 2014 | Filed under: Bücher




*Alta Rezia Trailguide 1*

Mountainbiken mit GPS

von Andreas Albrecht

*Kurzbeschreibung:*



 Alta Rezia ist eine Region für Mountainbiker, die sich im Herzen der Alpen befindet. Sie umschließt das gesamte Gebiet rund um Livigno und Bormio, das Engadin und Valposchiavo. Im Valtellina reicht es bis an den Comer See heran. Damit lassen sich Biketouren im hochalpinen Raum und im mediterranen Klima erleben. Alta Rezia ist kein festgefügter geografischer Begriff im eigentlichen Sinne. Der Name geht zurück auf die Bezeichnung der alten Römer für dieses Gebiet. Sie nannten es Raetia. Damals erstreckte sich die römische Provinz von Süddeutschland bis zum Comer See. Heute gruppiert sich das Gebiet um die Rhätischen Alpen herum, die im wesentlichen von der Bernina-Gruppe geprägt werden. In Alta Rezia hat man die touristischen Zeichen der Zeit erkannt und ein Umfeld geschaffen, in dem man sich als Mountainbiker wohlfühlt.

*Reingeblättert: *Wie man es von den Bikeführern von Andreas Albrecht schon gewohnt ist beschränkt sich auch sein neues Buch auf das Wesentliche. Schöne Fotos machen Lust auf die Touren. Eine Karte und ein Höhendiagramm genügen um die Tour planen zu können. Alle weiteren Informationen sind im GPS Track enthalten. Diese kann der Käufer per Internetabfrage einfach abrufen.

 Auf umständliche Roadbooks wird komplett verzichtet, aber diese wird sicher niemand vermissen. Die Region spricht sicher für sich. Vom hochalpinen Stilfser Joch über den Berninapass bis zum warmen Comer See ist für Jeden und für alle Jahreszeiten etwas dabei. Die Trails auf den Touren sind nach der Singletrailskala kategorisiert, was eine Einschätzung der Schwierigkeit erheblich erleichtert. Das Buch kommt wie immer im praktischen Format, so dass man es theoretisch sogar mit auf die Tour nehmen kann.




*Über den Autor:* Andreas Albrecht hat seine gesicherte bürgerliche Existenz aufgegeben, um seinen Traum zu leben. Unmerklich ist aus seinem Hobby Radfahren – speziell Mountainbiken – mehr geworden. Durch den Aufbau seiner Website www.transalp.info, auf der er seine Berichte über Transalptouren präsentiert, hat er sich über die Jahre eine wachsende Fangemeinde erworben. Der Schritt zum Buchautor war dann ein logischer Schritt in der Entwicklung. Wenn man ihn fragt, warum das alles so gekommen ist, wird seine Antwort wohl lauten: „Suche nicht den Weg. Der Weg findet dich.“



Alta Rezio Video von Trailhunter Films:

*Das Buch bei AMAZON kaufen*









auch als e-book verfügbar:








*Produktinfo*:

Titel: Alta Rezia Trailguide 1

Autor:Andreas Albrecht

Taschenbuch: 124 Seiten

Verlag: Books on Demand

Auflage: 1 (20. Januar 2014)

ISBN: 3732248968

Größe: 21 x 14,8 x 0,7 cm

*Link*:

Alta Rezia Trailguide von Andreas Albrecht


----------



## Carsten (3. Mai 2014)

*an den Seen*
22 03 2014 | Filed under: Bücher and tagged with: Buch


*Mountainbiken an den Seen*

von Luca De Franco und Matteo Gattoni

69 Routen zwischen Tessin und Lago Maggiore, Lago di Varese, Luganersee und Comer See

Biken im  Tessin, das verspricht endlose Singletrails, fantastische Ausblicke  und ein wahres Toureneldorado.

*Kurzbeschreibung:*

Die Routen  verlaufen im Gebiet zwischen der Comer Brianza und dem nördlichen Punkt des Kantons Tessin und streifen die Ufer der großen Seen der Lombardei: der Verbano (Lago Maggiore), der Lario (Comer See), der Ceresio (Luganersee) und der bescheidenere Lago di Varese. Die verschiedenen Touren unterscheiden sich bezüglich der Untergründe und der Fahreigenschaften, sie sind jedoch alle in jeder Hinsicht anspruchsvoll.



Dieser Führer beinhaltet Tourenvorschläge  im Gebiet des Kantons Tessin bis hin zur Alpenkette .

Der Band soll eine Einladung zum Moutainbike Sport sein, der in den letzten Jahren eine immer größere Anzahl an Begeisterten gefunden hat, aber auch ein Angebot, inmitten von historischen und kulturellen Orten sportlich aktiv zu sein….. ohne jemals aus dem Tritt zu kommen!





*Blick ins Buch:*

Ausführliche Texte, Karten, Höhendiagramme und viele zum Teil witzige Fotos fallen auf. Eine ganze Hand voll Pikogramme liefern die wichtigsten Infos zu den Touren auf einen Blick. Zu allen Touren kann man sich auf der Internetseite des Verlags Versante Sud GPS Daten herunterladen. Dazu muss ein Code der in jedem Buch individuell angegeben ist eingegeben werden. Zuvor muss man sich mit seiner e-mailadresse und einem Kennwort registrieren.

Die Region hat auf jeden Fall viel zu bieten, ist von Deutschland aus gut zu erreichen und ist noch nicht ganz so überlaufen, wie andere Tourenziele in Oberitalien. Hier können Mountainbiker noch viel entdecken und völlig ungestört Ihrer Leidenschaft nachgehen.

*Über die Autoren:*



*Luca De Franco,* Jahrgang 1966, betreibt verschiedene Outdoor Sportarten und in jeder freien Minute zieht es ihn in die Berge, wo er neue Routen zum Wandern, zum Mountainbiken oder für alpine Skitouren aufspürt. Neben seinem Beruf als Geologe hat ihn die Leidenschaft für die Bergwelt und das Leben in der freien Natur gepackt. Das bevorzugte Gebiet für seine Erkundungen erstreckt sich von der Seenregion der Provinz Varese bis in den Kanton Tessin. Die enorme landschaftliche Vielfalt und die ganz besondere Atmosphäre dieser Gegend faszinieren ihn immer wieder aufs Neue. Als Autor von Führern für alpine Skitouren und Mountainbiken hat er bei Versante Sud die erste Ausgabe dieses Mountainbike Führers herausgebracht.



*Matteo Gattoni*, lebt am ‚Fuße‘ des Larian Dreiecks, wo er als Architekt arbeitet. Die dreißig Jahre seines bisherigen Lebens verbrachte er auf zwei Rädern. Nach einer Zeit als Wettrennfahrer, hat er begonnen, mit Radwandertouren die ihn umgebenden Berge zu erkunden. Durch die Leidenschaft für das Mountainbike und für ‚sein‘ Territorium hat er all die in diesem Führer beschriebenen Orte entdeckt.

*Infos:*

288 Seiten

ISBN 978-88-96634-95-0

Verlag: Versante Sud


----------



## Carsten (3. Mai 2014)

*Taunustouren*
27 04 2014 | Filed under: Bücher and tagged with: Buch


*22 MTB-Touren Taunus Vogelsberg*

Mit GPS-Daten zum Herunterladen

von Alexander Kraft

Der Taunus und der Vogelsberg zwischen den Städten Giessen, Fulda und Frankfurt ist ein reizvolles Mountainbikerevier. Alexander Kraft beschreibt in seinem Buch 22 abwechslungsreiche Touren. Dabei werden sowohl einfache Schnuppertouren als auch anspruchsvolle Touren für Profies vorgestellt.



*Blick ins Buch:*



Nach einer kurzen Einleitung und Reviervorstellung beginnen nach wenigen Seiten die Tourenvorschläge. Zur jeder Tour erhält man alle notwendigen Informationen wie Steckenlänge, Höhenmeter und Fahrzeit. Ergänzt wird dies durch einen Höhendiagramm, eine Karte sowie Informationen zu Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Ein kurzes Tourtelegramm skizziert grob den Streckenverlauf, die exakte Route wird per GPS Track zur Verfügung gestellt. Dieser kann auf der angegeben Webseite heruntergeladen werden. 

Unter der Rubrik Schauen&Verschnaufen werden Sehenswürdigkieten am Rande der Strecke vorgestellt. Der handliche Tourenführer enthält zu jeder Tour einen kurzen Beschreibungstext ist zudem mit schönen Fotos bebildert. Zu einigen Touren werden Extratipps und Varianten vorgestellt.

*Infos zum Autor:*

Alexander Kraft war jahrelang Redakteur bei der Frankfurter Rundschau. Dort hat er unter Anderem eine beliebte Serie mit Mountainbiketouren veröffentlicht. Im Laufe der Zeit sind so über 100 Touren zusammen gekommen. Unter diesen Links findet ihr noch weitere Infos und Artikel von Alexander Kraft: Link1 Link2

*Kurzbeschreibung*:

Die 22 besten Berg- und Taltouren per Mountainbike im Taunus und Vogelsberg: Von der Ronneburg über Wächtersbach, von Kelkheim bis Bad Camberg sowie vom Main an die Kinzig. Mit Beschreibung der Sehenswürdigkeiten, Höhenprofilen und Orientierungskarten sowie GPS-Daten und ausführlichem Roadbook zum Herunterladen. Mit “22 MTB-Touren Taunus Vogelsberg” werden Sie vom Feierabendradler zum Offroad-Könner.

*Infos*:

Titel: 22 MTB-Touren Taunus Vogelsberg
Autor: Alexander Kraft
Taschenbuch: 192 Seiten
Verlag: Pmv Peter Meyer Verlag
Auflage: 1 (25. März 2013)
ISBN: 3898593223
Größe: 16,8 x 11,8 x 1,4 cm
Preis: EUR 18,00

*Webseite und Download:*

Verlagsseite mit GPS Daten


----------



## Carsten (14. September 2014)

*Baldo Süd*

*Mountainbike Touren Gardasee Südost – Monte Baldo*
Band 7
von Susi Plott und Günter Durner




Titelbild






Susi

Die Mountainbike-Region „Gardasee Südost-Monte Baldo“ erstreckt sich von Malcesine im Norden bis nach Peschiera im Süden. Besonders der südliche Ausläufer des Monte Baldo Gebirgskammes bietet eine beeindruckende landschaftliche Vielfalt.

Die Hochebene südlich von Caprino Veronese ist geprägt von sanften Hügeln, mediterranem Flair und dem Weinanbaugebiet rund um Bardolino. Aufgrund des milden mediterranen Klimas am Gardasee sind Touren ganzjährig möglich.

Der Südosten des Gardasees ist als Mountainbike-Region nicht so bekannt und stark frequentiert, wie der nördliche Teil des Gardasees.




Günter

Allerdings gibt es auch im Süden des Gardasees vielfältige Tourenmöglichkeiten, die von einfachen Touren auf wunderschön angelegten Radwegen bis hin zu extrem anspruchsvollen Singletrails reichen.

In diesem Tourenführer werden die schönsten Mountainbike-Touren zwischen Malcesine, Peschiera, Garda, Affi und Ferrara Di Monte Baldo beschrieben. Die Biketouren werden jedem Anspruch gerecht, denn sowohl der ambitionierte Mountainbiker als auch der gemütliche Fahrer kann seine „Traumtour“ finden. „Bike Spaß pur…“






Übersichtskarte

*Blick ins Buch:*

Wie man es bei den Autoren Susi Plott und Günter Durner bereits gewohnt ist, wartet das Buch mit hochwertigen und sehr professionellen Fotos auf. Zudem erhält der Leser ausführlich recherchierte Roadbooks, eine Karte , ein Höhendiagramm sowie einen kurzen Text mit Hintergrundinformationen zu jeder Mountainbiketour.  Die Übersichtskarte und das Tourenverzeichnis liefern einen ersten Überblick über das Revier. Alle Touren sind in den bekannten Schwierigkeiten blau, rot und schwarz gekennzeichnet und erleichtern so das finden der richtigen Tour.




Tourenbeschreibung

*Das Revier:*

Die Region des südlichen Monte Baldo hat lange nicht den Ruf und die Bekanntheit wie das Bikerevier rund um Riva und Torbole. Für Biker, denen Natur, Landschaft und Einsamkeit wichtiger sind als Strandpromenade, Trubel und Hektik sicher eine gute Wahl. Lagoblick und Touren bis hinauf  in alpine Regionen gibt es trotzdem. Die Region ist sicher auch eine Alternative für Biker, die weiter nördlich schon alle Touren gefahren sind und ein neues Bikerevier für Neuentdeckungen erkunden wollen.




Roadbook

*Lieferumfang*:

Das Buch wird mit CD und einzelnen Tourenblättern ausgeliefert. So bekommen sowohl Nutzer von GPS Geräten als auch Freunde klassischer Roadbooks die notwendigen Infos im optimalen Format geliefert, um diese mit auf Tour nehmen zu können.

*Information*:

Der Mountainbikeführer bietet Ihnen:

• 41 Mountainbiketouren in den Schwierigkeitsgraden leicht, mittel, schwer
• 6 Downhill-Shuttletouren in den Schwierigkeitsgraden mittel, schwer
• benutzerfreundliches, kompaktes und stabiles Ringbuch im modernen Design
• alle Touren auf faltbaren Tourenkarten zum Mitnehmen auf Tour
• CD mit GPS-Tracks und KML Dateien zur Ansicht in Google Earth




Lieferumfang

Bike & Hike Tipps alle Touren mit:

• farbiger Landkarte mit eingezeichnetem Routenverlauf, Orientierungspunkten und Trinkwasserbrunnen
• exakt ausgearbeiteter Wegbeschreibung
• genauen Kilometer- und Höhenangaben
• detailliertem Höhenprofil mit Prozentangaben
• vielen Landschaftsfotos und zusätzlichen Gebietsinfos


----------



## Carsten (14. September 2014)

*Vinschgau*
*Mountainbiken im Vinschgau*

von Siegi Weishorn

Dieser MTB-Guide speziell für den Vinschgau führt mit seinen Touren auch über die Landesgrenzen hinaus und präsentiert die schönsten Routen dieser Zone. Jede Tour ist versehen mit einer 3D-Map, auf der die Tour mit ihren Wegbeschaffenheiten und waypoints eingezeichnet ist. Ein detailliertes Höhenprofil, genaue technische Daten sowie eine genaue Wegbeschreibung vervollständigen jede Tour.

Der Autor Siegi Weishorn ist in 1964 Mals geboren und seit vielen Jahren mit dem Bike und zu Fuß in der Region unterwegs. Sein gesammelts Tourenwissen hat er nun in einem sehr schönen Buch veröffentlicht. Darin werden auch aktuelle Trens wie das Endurobiken oder das Bikebergsteigen berücksichtigt.




*Blick ins Buch:*

Jede Tour wird mit einem kurzen Einleitungstext, einem groben Routenverlauf einem Höhendiagramm und einem 3D Luftbild vorgestellt. Zudem ist das Buch mit schönen Bildern illustriert. Selbstverständlich werden alle Touren anhand der der Singeltrailskala eingestuft. Mit Hilfe eines Matrix-Codes kann man mit dem Smartphone Zusatzinfos zu jeder Tour abrufen. Der Download von GPS-Tracks ist natürlich ebenfalls möglich.

Es werden 50 Touren im gesamten Vinschgau und den angrenzenden Bikeregionen vorgestellt. Abgerundet wird das Tourenangebot mit einer hochalpinen Gletschertour, bei der der Ortler auf einer extrem Anspruchsvollen Route umrundet wird. Dabei wird unter anderem auch der Langenferner Gletscher überschritten, den Dave, Harry und ich bereits im Jahre 2006 beim FRAX mit dem Bike bezwungen haben.



*
Fazit:*

Das Buch ist insgesamt gut gelungen und bietet ein breites Repertoire an Touren in der Region zwischen Reschenpaß und Latsch im Vinschgau. Auch die Grenzregion zur Schweiz und bis nach Livigno wird schön dargestellt und beschrieben. Viele Touren beginnen in Mals, dem Gebutsort des Autors. Oftmals wäre ein anderer Ausgangspunkt etwas geschickter gewählt, aber der Leser kann dies ja mit Hilfe der GPS-Tracks einfach optimieren. Die Idee die Touren anhand von Luftbildern zu veranschaulichen ist schön und mal etwas Anderes. Ortsunkundigen wäre die Angabe der Himmelsrichtung in den Aufnehmen jedoch eine große Hilfe. Die Touren rund um Latsch sind leider nur grob beschrieben. Hierfür gibt es bessere Informationsquellen, z.B. das Buch Trails!Book von Matze Gruber und Ralf Glaser. Die anderen Touren sind einfach nachvollziehbar und biten sowohl Einsteigern, als auch Fortgeschrittenen ein breites Spektrum an Tourenvorschlägen.

*Links:*

Südtirolbike


----------



## Carsten (21. Juni 2015)

*Gardasee Südwest*

*Gardasee Südwest – Valvestino See*

Mountainbike Touren Band 8
von Susi Plott und Günter Durner

Braucht man wirklich noch einen weiteren Tourenführer für den Gardasee?
Selbstverständlich, wenn dieser neue Touren und eine für viele Biker noch unbekannte Region beschreibt. Und genau hier setzen die Autoren Susi Plott und Günter Durner mit ihren vierten Mountainbike Tourenfüher für den Gardasee an.
Sie beschreiben in gewohnter Qualität mit vielen sehr professionellen Fotos die Region im Südwesten des Gardasees. Auch eingefleischte Gardasee-Kenner werden hier noch viele neue Touren in allen Schwierigkeiten finden.






Die Mountainbike-Region „Gardasee Südwest-Valvestino See“ erstreckt sich von Tignale im Norden bis nach Salò und Padenghe im Süden. Die imposante und weitläufige Bergwelt des Naturparks „Parco dell‘Alto Garda Bresciano“ bietet eine beeindruckende landschaftliche Vielfalt. Südlich von Salò ist die Landschaft lieblich mit zahlreichen Hügeln aus der Eiszeit und unmittelbar nordwestlich von Toscolano-Maderno erhebt sich die höchste Erhebung am Westufer des Sees, der markante Monte Pizzocolo 1.581 m.

Im Hinterland nördlich des Valvestino Stausees erstrecken sich die touristisch weitgehend unerschlossenen Gardaseeberge mit der höchsten Erhebung, dem Monte Cablone 1.975 m. Die Landschaft zwischen Tignale und Salò bietet abwechslungsreiche, faszinierende Panoramen mit mediterranem Flair. Das ursprüngliche Hinterland des Gardasees mit seiner vielfältigen Landschaft lädt geradezu zum Mountainbiken ein. In diesem Tourenführer werden die schönsten Mountainbike-Touren zwischen Tignale, Capovalle, Toscolano-Maderno, Salò, Manerba, Padenghe und rund um den Lago di Valvestino beschrieben.



Der Tourenführer „Gardasee Südwest – Valvestino See“ enthält 41 Touren mit ausführlichen Beschreibungen, Fotos, Kartenausschnitten, Höhenprofilen und GPS-Daten.
Auf den ersten Seiten, erhält der Leser eine Übersicht der angebotenen Touren (Übersichtskarte, Tourenauflistung mit: Schwierigkeit, Weglänge, Fahrtzeit, Höhenmeter). Jede Tour ist mit einem eigenen Tourencharakter beschrieben. Dabei ist u.a. die Rubrik „Familienfreundlich“ berücksichtigt. Mit viel Detailarbeit wurden die Wegbeschreibungen mit den dazugehörigen Wegsymbolen erstellt. Es macht Spaß in dem Buch zu blättern, da alle Touren mit sehr vielen Fotos von der Tour illustriert sind und somit gleich einen Eindruck von der Tour verschaffen.




Aufgelockert durch viele ganzseitige Fotos und einem schönen ansprechenden Layout macht der Führer richtig Lust auf Tour zu „gehen“. Damit man sich „unterwegs“ zurecht findet gibt es zu jeder Tour eine Tourenkarte zum Mitnehmen.

Auf der beiliegenden CD sind alle GPS-Tracks (gpx) der Touren, sowie KML-Dateien zur Ansicht in Google Earth. Die gpx Dateien können mit einer einfachen Software auf ein GPS-Gerät geladen werden. Die Biketouren werden jedem Anspruch gerecht, denn sowohl der ambitionierte Mountainbiker als auch der gemütliche Fahrer kann seine „Traumtour“ finden. „Bike Spaß pur…“

*Der Mountainbikeführer bietet Ihnen:*

• 41 Mountainbiketouren in den Schwierigkeitsgraden leicht, mittel, schwer
• 19 Downhill-Shuttletouren in den Schwierigkeitsgraden leicht, mittel, schwer • benutzerfreundliches, kompaktes und stabiles Ringbuch im modernen Design
• alle Touren auf faltbaren Tourenkarten zum Mitnehmen auf Tour
• CD mit GPS-Tracks und KML-Dateien zur Ansicht in Google Earth
• Bike & Hike Tipps

alle Touren mit:
• farbiger Landkarte mit eingezeichnetem Routenverlauf, Orientierungspunkten und Trinkwasserbrunnen • exakt ausgearbeiteter Wegbeschreibung
• genauen Kilometer- und Höhenangaben
• detailliertem Höhenprofil mit Prozentangaben
• vielen Landschaftsfotos und zusätzlichen Gebietsinfos




Autoren: Susi Plott, Günter Durner
Seiten: 192 Format: 22 x 18 cm, Ringbuch
ISBN: ISBN 978-3-9815671-6-8
Preis: 34,95 Euro
Die Übersicht über alle vier Gardasee-Bücher  von Susi Plott und Günter Durner.
Mit dem vierten Band sind alle Gebirgsregionen rund um den See abgedeckt und der Leser findet Anregung zu einer schier unbegrenzten Anzahl von Tourenmöglichkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (21. Juni 2015)

*Supertrails*



* Supertrails – Gardasee*

29 traumhafte MTB-Touren rund um den Gardasee bis ins Trentino. Ein Bike Guide mit Singletrails, nicht nur für die Gardasee-Nord-Mountainbike-Region.

von Andreas Albrecht

Eigentlich könnte man  meinen, vom Gardasee gibt es inzwischen genug Bücher. Aber da die Region seit Jahren der unangefochtene Spitzenreiter unter den Bikerevieren ist und wohl auch bleiben wird, ist das Thema weiterhin interessant.

Gardaseekenner und Routenkundschafter Andreas Albrecht hat in seinem neuen Buch noch mal die schönsten Touren aus seinem über 200 Touren umfassenden Repertoire zusammen gefasst. Wer hier allerdings nur die alten Touren in neuem Layout erwartet, der wird eine  positiv Überraschung erleben. Vielmehr widmet der Autor seine Aufmerksamkeit den eher unbekannten Trails am Gardasee. So werden auch eingefleischte Gardaseekenner noch viel Neues entdecken können.





Seeblick und endlose Trails. Wo sonst wenn nicht am Gardasee findet man diese Kombination? Wo kann man 2000 Höhenmeter am Stück auf einem Trail abfahren? Wo findet man Schützengräben, Militärstraßen direkt neben Strandpromenade und Kletterfelsen.

Sicher, es gibt andere schöne Reviere, aber diese Region lockt trotz vereinzelter Bikeverbote und einigen wenigen extrem stark frequentierten Strecken jedes Jahr zehntausende Biker an.

Der Gardasee ist auch kein klassisches Einsteigerrevier. Gerade Anfänger werden hier die beliebten Flowtrails vermissen. Aber genau der schroffe, oftmals ruppige Charakter macht den Gardasee auch zu einem besonderen Revier. Kenner lieben den losen, stellenweise unberechenbaren Untergrund genauso wie die Ausgesetztheit und Verwegenheit mancher Bergpfade.





Der Autor Andreas Albrecht hat inzwischen sicherlich mehrere Jahre auf dem Bike auf den Trails am Gardasee verbracht. Es gibt sicher wenige, die das Revier besser kennen als er. Das sich dieses nicht nur auf die Orte Riva, Arco und Torbole im Norden beschränkt zweit der Autor auch in seinem neuesten Buch. Die Berge bei Salo am Westufer oder die Südseite des Monte Baldo bieten weitere, bisher oft unbekannte Tourenmöglichkeiten.

Dank Singletrailskala und detaillierter Beschreibung wird jeder seine Tour am Gardasee im Buch finden. Lange Schotteraufstiege gehören genauso dazu wie einsame Trails in der weitläufigen Gebirgsregion. Ob Karrenweg oder Panoramatrail mit Seeblick, hier finden Kenner und Gebietsneulinge die passenden Supertrails.

Alle Touren sind im Buch schön mit Bildern, Karte und Höhendiagramm beschrieben. Zudem können alle GPS Daten zum Buch heruntergeladen werden.
Ob die antiquierten Roadbooks, die zusätzlich zum Download angeboten werden heute im Zeitalter von GPS und Smartphone überhaupt noch jemand auf Tour nutzt, ist jedoch mehr als fraglich.

Ein schönes Werbevideo vom Gardasee findet man hier:

*Weitere Details zum Buch:*

Titel: Supertrails – Gardasee
Autor: Andreas Albrecht
Taschenbuch: 160 Seiten
Verlag: Bruckmann Verlag GmbH
Auflage: 1 (20. April 2015)
Sprache: Deutsch
ISBN: 978-3765489600
Größe: 16,4 x 1,5 x 23,3 cm


----------



## Carsten (21. Juni 2015)

*Alto Garda*

*MOUNTAINBIKEN ALTO GARDA*
von Marco Giacomello



Noch ein Tourguide vom Gardasee? Ja, das Revier scheint seine Attraktivität nicht zu verlieren. Ganz im Gegenteil, Jahr für Jahr pilgern immer mehr Biker in die beliebte Tourenregion.
Nun hat auch der italienische Buchverlag Versante Sud einen Gardaseeguide in seinem Programm:

Unter dem Titel “*Alto Garda*” werden 54 Touren am Monte Baldo, Monte Velo, Monte Tremalzo, Valle dei Laghi, Val di Ledro, Vallagarina und im Val di Gresta beschrieben. Die beschriebenen Routen gehen also über die klassischen Touren rund um Riva weit hinaus. Das Buch beutet daher auch für Gardasee-Kenner noch Potential für Neuentdeckungen





Das Gebiet des Alto Garda ist eines der beliebtesten Reiseziele europäischer Biker. Es bietet Routen, die das Herz eines jeden Radfahrers höher schlagen lassen. Vom Anfänger zum ambitionierten Freerider, ist sie ausgestattet, um selbst anspruchsvollste Sportler zufrieden zu stellen.
Dieser Guide bietet eine Auswahl interessanter Touren für den Alto Garda, die nahe Hochebene von Brentonico, dem Valle dei Laghi, dem Val di Ledro und Vallagarina. Er soll allen MTB-Fans als Hilfsmittel zur Verfügung stehen, im Sattel einzigartige Landschaften zwischen Seen, Felsgipfeln und sanften Hängen, mit Spaß und Rücksicht auf das befahrene Gebiet und auf Andere zu entdecken.




Der Autor *Marco Giacomello*, wurde in Montecchio Maggiore (VI) am 6. Juni 1980 geboren, seit mehreren Jahren lebt er in Riva del Garda. Von 2004 bis 2011 arbeitete er als MTB-Guide und Windsurflehrer im Sport Center Segnana Surf Torbole.
Schon immer Liebhaber des Radsports, und eines der Gründungsmitglieder des Vereins Ride it easy, hat er hier die Möglichkeit gefunden, seinen sportlichen Leidenschaften zwischen Wasser und den Bergen nachzugehen.

Zu einigen Touren im Buch gibt es ein verlinktes Video. Dieses kann direkt im Buch per Matrixcode auf einem Smartphone oder Tablett angesehen werden.

Alle beschriebenen Touren stehen als GPX Datei zum Download zur Verfügung

*Infos:*

Titel: MOUNTAINBIKEN ALTO GARDA
Inhalt: 54 Touren, 280 Seiten
Autor: Marco Giacomello
Preis: €30,00
ISBN: 978-88-98609-20-8


----------



## Carsten (24. Oktober 2015)

*Flow …macht glücklich!*


*Flow: Warum Mountainbiken glücklich macht*
von Harald Philipp und Simon Sirch

Ein einzigartiges und beeindruckendes Buch auf der Reise zum Glück. Tiefsinnige Gedanken zu einem oft zitierten Phänomen, welches der Schlüssel zum Glück sein dürfte.



Flow! Kaum ein Wort wurde in den letzten Jahren so inflationär genutzt, gebraucht und manchmal auch missbraucht. Obwohl man Flow weder bauen noch kaufen kann, wird einem überall der beste Flowtrail, der Flowcountry oder gar ein flowiger Fahrstil offeriert…

Dabei gilt vor allem Eines: *Flow ist relativ!*

Wer jetzt bei Harald Philipp ein Buch mit Erzählungen über alpine Heldentaten und waghalsige Bikeabenteuer auf Klettersteigen erwartet wird beim Lesen des Buches auf jeden Fall positiv überrascht, beeindruckt aber keineswegs enttäuscht werden. Der bekannte Bikebergsteiger hat sich mit dem Sportwissenschaftler, Coach und Ergebnispädagogen Simon Sich zusammengetan, um dieses fasziniere Buch zu verfassen.




Die Autoren Harald Philipp und Simon Sirch © Tom Bause

Herausgekommen ist ein Spiegelbild des menschlichen Daseins, seiner Ängste und Nöte, seiner Bedürfnisse und deren Befriedigungen. Dabei fließen fundierte wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse genauso mit ein, wie die Erlebnisse bekannter Mountainbiker wie Manfred Stromberg, Martin Falkner oder Tom Öhler. Neben diesen bekannten Protagonisten *der schönsten Sportart der Welt* werden weitere interessante Persönlichkeiten vorgestellt und vervollständigen eindrucksvoll und lebhaft den gelungenen Erklärungsversuch des Gefühlszustandes Flow.

Wie erwartet glänzt das Buch mit *beeindruckenden Bilder* von schönen Landschaften, spektakulärer Bikebeherrschung und vielen glücklichen Gesichtern. Das Layout ist hervorragend und ansprechend und der Text ließt sich spannend und flüssig. Man ist sogleich drin, drin im besagten Flow!

*Prädikat:* unbedingt lesenswert!

*Fazit:*
Ganz anders wie erwartet und dafür sehr viel besser! Gute Arbeit…
Dieses Buch darf bei keinem ambitionierten Mountainbiker im Bücherregal fehlen und ist sicher auch ein sehr gutes Geschenk zum Geburtstag.

*Beschreibung:*

Flow– fließendes Bewusstsein. Ein Zustand, in dem alle Schwere, alle Sorgen, Ängste und Nöte von einem abfallen. Jeder kennt diesen Zustand, jeder möchte ihn wieder erreichen – und das Mountainbike scheint prädestiniert dafür zu sein. Flow bedeutet nichts anderes, als Schweres mit Leichtigkeit zu bewältigen – die Verschmelzung von Sein und Tun. Doch auf dem schmalen Grat zwischen Langeweile und Überforderung ist es gar nicht so einfach, die richtige Intensität für den Flow-Zustand zu finden.

Harald Philipp und Simon Sirch haben es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht, dieses Flow-Erlebnis beim Mountainbiken einzufangen und zu zeigen, warum und wie Mountainbiken glücklich machen kann. Bildgewaltig, persönlich und wissenschaftlich fundiert liefern sie frische Inspiration, wie sie den Spaß am Mountainbiken immer wieder neu entdecken und in dieses ganz spezielle Flow-Feeling eintauchen können: Denn Flow bedeutet auch, Ängste vor anspruchsvollen Trails zu bewältigen und zu mehr Balance und Ausgeglichenheit zu gelangen.

Flow macht glücklich, Flow verbessert Konzentration und Motorik – eine spannende Erfahrung nicht nur für Mountainbiker.

*Infos:*

Titel: Flow: Warum Mountainbiken glücklich macht
Autoren: Harald Philipp und Simon Sirch
Broschiert: 144 Seiten
Verlag: Delius Klasing;
Auflage: 1. Auflage 2015 (12. Oktober 2015)
ISBN: 978-3667103017
Preis 24,90 €

* Link:*

Webseite von Harald Philipp: Summitride


----------

